# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΦΟΒΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ

## anika

Γεια σας παιδια,ειμαι νεο μελοσ στο forum αλλα εδω και καιρο διαβαζω τα μηνυματα σας και πραγματικα σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα....Πασχω και εγω απο ολα αυτα τα ωραια ,πανικο ,αγχωδη διαταραχη και το ωραιοτερο απο ολα εχω μεγαλη δοση αρρωστοφοβιας.Εχω περασει αμετρητεσ νυχτεσ στα εφημερευοντα νοσοκομεια,εχω παει σε παρα πολλουσ γιατρουσ,εχω ξοδεψει πολλα χρηματα για εξετασεισ και οχι γιατι δεν μπορουσα να τισ κανω δωρεαν αλλα πιστευα οτι δεν θα προλαβαινα μεχρι να εκλειναν ραντεβου με το ικα ,θα πεθαινα ωστοσο.Εχω φερθει τοσο υπερβολικα τοσο πολλεσ φορεσ,με τον παραμικρο πονο στο στηθοσ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εινια η καρδια και κανω σεναρια με το μυαλο μου μεχρι που πιστευω οτι ειμαι ετοιμοθανατη και δεν μπορω απο τον φοβο μου ουτε να μιλησω.Εδω και 5 χρονια βιωνω αυτεσ τισ καταστασεις με μικροδιαλειμματα ενδιαμεσα ομωσ αισθανομαι οτι χανω τισ καλυτερεσ στιγμεσ σκεφτομενη τον θανατο.Εχω παει σε ψυχολογο με βοηθησε ομωσ δεν μπορω οικονομικα να αρχισω παλι.Φαρμακα δεν εχω παρει τα πολεμαω μονη μου.Ειμαι 33 ετων.Ειναι κριμα ομωσ αν μασ αξιωσει ο Θεοσ να φτασουμε σε καποια ηλικια και να καταλαβουμε οτι φοβηθηκαμε ....να ζησουμε...

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλημερα και παλι.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω αναρωτιεμαι το ιδιο με εσενα.
Αν δηλαδη,φοβαμαι τελικα την ιδια την ζωη και οχι τον θανατο.
Και ειναι απλα γελοιο το ποσα πραγματα χανουμε απο την ζωη μας γιατι φοβομαστε τον θανατο.

Εχεις κανει καποια ψυχοθεραπεια ή εκανες μονο απλη συμβουλευτικη?

Τωρα πως εισαι?

Oπως οταν αρχισαν τα συμπτωματα ή καλυτερα?

----------


## kimi68

καλησπέρα και από μένα...κάτι παρόμοιο αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ εδω και δύο χρόνια που έχασα τον πατέρα μου απο καρκίνο άρχισα να πιστεύω ότι εχω και εγώ το ίδιο πράγμα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολλές εξετάσεις πολύ άγχος , και δεν ξεκολάει απο το μυαλό μου ότι εχω κάτι κακό....

----------


## anika

Εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια για 1 χρονο περιπου και με βοηθησε αρκετα ομως δεν συνεχισα λογω οικονομικου.Τωρα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα απο την αρχη εχω ολα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα που ειχα και τουσ πανικουσ μου ομως τα αντιμετωπιζω με περισσοτερη ψυχραιμια.Δεν καταληγω ολεσ τις φορεσ στο νοσοκομειο,καταληγω τισ μισεσ.ΚΙΜΙ68 ληπαμαι πολυ για τον μπαμπα σου ομωσ και εσυ οπωσ και ολοι μασ πρεπει να σκεφτουμε λογικα οτι αφου εχουμε κανει τισ απαραιτητεσ εξετασεισ και ειναι καλες δεν πρεπει να ανησυχουμε.Ομωσ αντε να βρεισ λογικη,ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βγεισ απο ολο αυτο.Αυτοι που δεν εχουν περασει τετοιες καταστασεις δεν μπορουν οσο και να θελουν να μας καταλαβουν.Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και κουραστικο να εσαι εισαι σε ενα διαρκη πολεμο με το ιδιο σου το μυαλο...Ειναι τοσο ομορφη η ζωη ,υπαρχουν τοσο ομορφεσ καθημερινες στιγμες και εγω νιωθω σαν να εχουν αλυσοδεσει και δεν μπορω να κουνηθω.

----------


## lilith22

εγω δεν περναω ουτε απ'εξω απο νοσοκομεια και γιατρους γιατι παντα φοβομουν οτι κατι εχω.Ακομα και να εχω καταλαβει οτι εχω κατι δεν παω στον γιατρο γιατι φοβαμαι αυτο που θα μου πει ή εστω οτι θα μου επιβεβαιωσει αυτο που σκεφτομαι.  :Frown:

----------


## anika

Καλυτερα ετσι παρα να πηγαιμω συνεχεια και να φευγω πολλεσ φορεσ πριν καν με δει ο γιατροσ.Απλα μου περναει και φευγω.Πολλες φορεσ παω μεχρι το parking και περιμενω μεχρι να μου περασει,ειμαι σε ετοιμοτητα δηλαδη,αν παω να πεθανω να μαι διπλα στο νοσοκομειο.Σκεφτομαι αν υπαρχει περιπτωση ποτε να γινω οπως ημουνα να απαλλαχθω εντελως απο αυτες τισ ιδεες και τους φοβους,να μπορω να χαιρομαι τη ζωη και να μην σκεφτομαι συνεχωσ το τελοσ.Ποσο θα κρατησει ακομα γιατι εχω κουραστει τοσο πολυ που δεν ξερω αν αθαμπορω πλεον να τα διαχειριζομαι σωστα ολα αυτα.Νιωθω συνεχως οτι θα χασω τον ελεγχο,οτι θα τρελλαθω οτι θα παθω εμφραγμα η εγκεφαλικο.Αν ακουσω οτι πεθανε κανεισ απο καρδια χωρισ εντονα συμπτωματα ,εννοειται πωσ για μερες θα το σκεφτομαο και θα περιμενω να παθω και εγω το ιδιο.Οτι κακο και αν ακουσω βαζω τον εαυτο μου στη διαδικασια να βιωνω τα συμπτωματα και να λεω λεσ να χω και εγω το ιδιο;και να με πιανει τετοιοσ ρντονοσ φοβοσ που να κοβονται τα ποδια μου.Συγνωμη παιδια αν ασα κουρασα αλλα ξερω οτι μονο εσεια μπορειτε ακριβως να καταλαβετε.

----------


## spinelli

geia sou!! loipon lew kai egw na sou pw tin diki mou apopsi! prwta ap ola thelw na sou pw oti eisai se ena stadio pou exeis arxisei na suniditopoieis tin katastasi stin opioa vriskesai! diladi katalavaineis oti oi skepseis pou kaneis den se voithane alla se kanoun xeirotera kai auto einai kati kalo gia na kaneis mia arxi kai na antimetopiseis to thema sou! tha sou pw ena pragma!! "min pineis, min kapnizeis, min ksenuxtas! zise san arrwstos gia na pethaneis ugieastatos"! den kserw an to exeis akousei pote ksana alla auto einai oti prepei gia tin diki sou periptwsi! arxika nomizw pws gia na kseperaseis olo auto, prepei na arxiseis na sumvivasai me tin enia tou thanatou alla kai tis zwis! exeis skeftei pote oti o thanos den proerxete mono apo pathiseis kai arrwsties, alla mporei na erthei opiadipote stigmi stin zwi kathe anthrwpou kai apo opiondipote logo? i akoma kalutera! exeis skeftei auto pou leme mia zwi tin exoume kai an den tin glentisoume? den sou lew na ftaseis sto allo akro kai na andiaforeis gia ton eauto sou, alla eisai nea kopela kai mas eipes oti exeis perasei idi polles wres sto nosokomeio gia asumantous logous! tha sou prwteinw tin epomeni fora pou tha vgeis apo to spiti sou na min pas sto parking dipla apo to nosokomeio alla pigene na deis pws zoune kapoies kopeles stin ilikia sou! min xaneis ton eauto sou kai mathe na zeis to twra! kalos i kakos apo ton thanato den mporei kaneis na ksefugei! omws o kathenas mporeis na omorfinei tin zwi tou an vrei pragmatika endiaferonta! nomizw pws auto pou sou leipei einai endiaferon gia tin zwi... asxolisou me kati pou se gemizei san anthrwpo! etsi tha vreis kapou na ksespas kai tha stamatiseis pisteuw na kaneis san kati giagiades pou gia na kerdisoun endiaferwn einai sunexws arrwstes :P elpizw na katalavaineis ti ennow kai na min pareksigithikes!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Μόλις χθες ανακάλυψα αυτό το forum και μαζί ότι δεν είμαι μόνη! Είδα ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν. Η δική μου ιστορία είναι η εξής. Πριν από 4μιση χρόνια άρχισα να έχω εμμονες ότι είμαι άρρωστη ή οτι θα πάθω σίγουρα καρκίνο ,άρχισα να ψάχνω με μανία οτι αφορά αυτή την αρρώστια, ήμουν όλη μέρα στο ιντερνετ και όλα μα όλα τα συμπτώματα τα είχα. Αποτέλεσμα κρίσεις πανικού ,κατάθλιψη απομόνωση. Αφησα τα παιδιά μου στην μοίρα τους, έκανα τα βασικά με το ζόρι ,΄εχασα σημαντκές στιγμές απο την οικογενειακή ζωή.Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο ,μου έδωσε χάπια και με στήριξε αρκετά. Το πιαχνίδι της μοίρας όμως ήταν ότι η γιατρός είχε καρκίνο και τελικά πέθανε από αυτό. Καταλαβαίνεται τι έπαθα εγώ.ΣΟΚ.Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι είμαι καλά τώρα έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα μια ηρεμώ μια λεω παει τελεώνει ο χρόνος μου τι θα γίνουν τα παιδιά, δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω πολλά πράγματα ειμαι 44 χρονών και λέω έφτασα στο τέρμα. Κάθε πρωι σηκώνομαι με μαύρη καρδιά σφιγγω τα δόντια και ξεκινώ την μέρα μου ενώ το μόνο που θέλω είναι να μέινω στο κρεββάτι. Η γιατρός μου μου είχε πει ,οτι νομίζει θα πάθω αυτό που φοβάμαι λέτε να είχε δίκιο;τι να κάνω να μην βγεί αληθινή;μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι φταιει και υποφέρω;

----------


## anika

spinelli μου καλα τα λεσ εχεισ χιλια δικια ομωσ πιστεψε με οι προσπαθειεσ που εχω κανει ειναι παρα πολλες.Εκει που εχω φτασει καπου ψηλα για μενα γινεται κατι και με τραβαει παλι στον πατο.Βιβιαν δεν μπορω να σου πω τι φταιει με σιγουρια ομως αυτο που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι οτι τα δημιουργρι ολα το ιδιο μασ το μυαλο.Κι εγω εχω 2 παιδακια και απο το αγχοσ μου για την υγεια τους αλλα και τη δικη μου(γιατι αν παιθανω τι θα γινουν τα παιδια μου)δεν χαιρομαο πραγματικα πολλεσ στιγμεσ μαζι τουσ.Ειναι μαρτυριο ολο αυτο και δεν ξερω πωσ και αν θα το ξεπερασουμε.

----------


## POP

spinelli,ποσο δικιο εχεις!Οταν εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια η γιατρος μου μου ελεγε οταν "αρρωσταινα"...μαλιστα...ποιο ς θελεις να σου δωσει σημασια και κανεις την αρρωστη?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Διαβαζοντας ολα αυτα που εχετε γραψει,νομιζω οτι καποια απ αυτα τα χω γραψει εγω!Σας καταλαβαινω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!Κι εγω εχω μεγαλο θεμα με τον φοβο αρρωστιας & θανατου!Εχω κανει & εγω ψυχαναλυση που με βοηθησε πολυ αλλα δεν σκοτωσαν τους φοβους,δυστυχως!Φυσικα & δεν περιμενα θαυματα,ισα ισα ηταν μια ωραια εμπειρια για μενα & ανακουφιστικη.Δεν πηρα ποτε φαρμακα(μονο για αρρυθμιες),το παλευω μονη μου!Για να μην σας κουραζω,πιστευω(το ιδιο μου ειπε & η ψυχολογος)οτι ολα αυτα ξεκινουν απο κατι δυνατο,οπως οι δικοι μου οι φοβοι ξεκινησαν μετα το θανατο του πατερα μου απο καρδια.....απο κει & περα αρχισαν οι αρρυθμιες,οι ΠΟΛΛΕΣ επισκεψεις σε γιατρους,εξετασεις(ΛΕΦΤΑΑ!! ),φοβος!!!!Παιδια,ολα αυτα μας βασανιζουν την ζωη.....ας μας βοηθησει Ο Θεος να το παλεψουμε γιατι μονο εμεις ξερουμε ποσο δυσκολο ειναι,κανεις αλλος(που δεν το χει ζησει!)

----------


## down_under

27 ετών εγώ, υποφέρω από το ίδιο πράγμα... το παραμικρό ερέθισμα, μου φέρνει αρνητικές σκέψεις, έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάτι έχω. Πολλές φορές αυτό καταλήγει σε κρίση πανικού. Κάποιες φορές το αφήνω και περνάει μόνο του, άλλες πάω στο νοσοκομείο. Δεν μου έχουν βρει ποτέ τίποτα. Πολλές περιόδους έχω ακόμα και δέκατα, μέχρι 37.3, ακόμα και αυτό εκεί το απιδίδουν. Τώρα τελευταία άρχισα να έχω κι άλλα προβλήματα, όπως να με πιάνει δυσφοριά όταν πάω για καφέ, ποτό κλπ. Και είπα ότι δεν πάει άλλο... πήγα σε ψυχίατρο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι από σήμερα θα αρχίσω να παίρνω Frisium και Effexor.

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλημέρα σε όλους! down_under λυπάμαι πολύ που μπήκες σε αυτό το φαύλο κύκλο στην ηλικία των 27. Εμένα μου χτύπησε την πόρτα στα 40 περίπου.Μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορώ με ακρίβεια να καταλάβω τι φταίει.Οι διάφοροι θάνατοι γνωστών και μη που με έκαναν να σκεφτώ ότι η ζωή είναι ένα πέρασμα, και πρέπει να την ζήσουμε καλά, ή μήπως ότι έχω κληρονομικότητα (στην ηλικία των σαράντα κι άλλα άτομα από την οικογένεια το έπαθαν).Το θέμα είναι οτι νιώθω την ζωή να γλιστραει μέσα απο΄τα χέρια μου και εγώ να φθείρομαι καθημερινά χάνοντας πολύτιμες στιγμές που δεν θα επιστρέψουν.Παιδιά αν και ισως δεν είμαι η κατάλληλη να το πω ζήστε την ζωή σας όσο καλύτερα μπορείται, ο καθένας ας προσπαθήσει να βρεί το αντίδοτο ,κάτι που δεν θα τον βοηθήσει να μη βουλιάξει κι άλλο.Εγώ βρίσκω βοήθεια και παρηγοριά στην θρησκεία . Διαβάζω θαύματα αγίων, προσέυχομαι και πράγματι νιώθω καλύτερα.
Μη σας κουράσω κι άλλο ,εύχομαι να καραφέρουμε όλοι να βγούμε απο΄αυτή την ψυχοφθόρα κατάσταση ....υπομονή και κουράγιο..όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι...καλό Σαββατοκύριακο σε όλους!!!!

----------


## anika

Βιβιαν μου ποσο πολυ μοιαζουμε.Εγω ηρεμουσα πολυ οταν διαβαζα βιουσ αγιων και κυριωσ για τον Πατερα Παισιο και οταν πηγαινα σε μοναστηρια ενιωθα ασφαλεια οτι εκει ο καλοσ Θεουλησ δεν θα με αφηνε να παθω κατι.Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει μεχρι τωρα ειναι οτι η ζωη ειναι τοσο πολυτιμη αλλα και συντομη για να την αφηνουμε να περναει απο μπροστα μασ χωρισ να τη ζουμε.Αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν καποια ανιατη αρρωστια και ομωςς ειναι δυνατοι και συνεχιζουν να πολεμανε με πιστη και να ζουνε και εμεισ ενω μας εχουν βεβαιωσει οτι δεν εχουμε κατι σοβαρο ειμαστε με το εν αποδι στον ταφο.Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να φυγουν αυτες οι σκεψεισ ακατορθωτο θα ελεγα ομως τουλαχιστον ας αγαπησουμε τον εαυτο μας με τις φοβιες του με τους πανικους του και με ολα τα συναφη.Ας αποδεχτουμς οτι εχουμε ενα μικρο προβληματακι και θα φυγει με το να μην του δινουμε την σημασια που περιμανει.Το σημαντικο για μενα ειναι να μην νιωθω μονη και να εχω υποστηριξη στον αγωνα που δινω με το μυαλο μου καθημερινα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχεις δικιο anika!Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν σοβαρες αρρωστιες & το παλευουν με δυναμη & μπραβο τους!Αλλα & αυτα που ζουμε εμεις εχουν το δικο τους βασανο.....ας λεμε δοξα Τον Θεο γι αυτα που μας εχει χαρισει & ας μας δινει δυναμη να παλευουμε!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

> Εχεις δικιο anika!Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν σοβαρες αρρωστιες & το παλευουν με δυναμη & μπραβο τους!Αλλα & αυτα που ζουμε εμεις εχουν το δικο τους βασανο.....ας λεμε δοξα Τον Θεο γι αυτα που μας εχει χαρισει & ας μας δινει δυναμη να παλευουμε!


 Πολύ ενθαρυντικά τα λόγια σου PANH να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## anika

Αισθανομαι τοσο μονη μου και αβοηθητη..Η χθεσινη μερα ηταν πολυ δυσκολη συνεχως ημουν ενα βημα πριν την κριση.Ενιωθα συνεχως οτι θα χασω τον ελεγχο και θα μου στριψει.Ελεγα στον εαυτο ου κουραγιο θα περασει θα τα καταφερεις και αυτη τη φορα και τελικα ολα καλα πηγαν .Δεν επαθα κατι ιδιαιτερο.Ομως με εχει κουρασει τοσο αυτο ,να προσπαθω να καθοδηγω συνεχεια τις σκεψεις μου και νη να νιωθω οτι αν τις αφησω λιγο ελευθερες θα παθω κριση πανικου και θα καταληξω στα επειγοντα παλι.Και ο αντρας μου ειναι σε ενα δικο του κοσμο που ολα ειναι ροδινα χωρις να μπει καν στη διαδικασια να με παρει σοβαρα και να ασχοληθει μαζι μου,να μου δωσει κουραγιο και να μου πει να μην φοβαμαι γιατι ολα θα πανε καλα..

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Αnika και υπόλοιπη παρέα Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω Αnika τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και παθαίνεις κρίσεις πανικού? Εγώ ας πούμε εκεί που είμαι καλά και ήσυχα μου μπαίνει μια ιδέα ότι κάτι σοβαρό έχω η ότι θα εκδηλωθεί σύντομα και πάει τελείωσε ο χρόνος μου. Η ιδέα σε λίγο γίνεται βεβαιότητα και αρχίζει το μαρτύριο. Το μυαλό μου πλάθει τα χειροτερα σενάρια. Οσο για τον άντρα μου μια από τα ίδια . καμία συμπαράσταση. Μη περιμένεις και πολλά πράγματα από τους άλλους ειδικά αν δεν το έχουν περάσει αυτό που περνάμε εμείς. Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να διβάσεις ότι αφορά την "αρρώστια" να την κατανοήσεις και να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις το αντίδοτο όποιο και αν είναι αυτό. Οτι κάνει καλό στον καθένα. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι η θρησκεία (χωρίς να ξέρω αν πιστεύεις). Εγώ δεν είμαι θρησκόληπτη όμως βρίσκω παρηγοριά.Αν βρεις διάβασε το βιβλίο η Δύναμη. Ειναι συνέχεια του Μυστικού. (the secret)Πραγματι πολύ καλά βιβλία. Επίσης να αρχίσεις κάποιο χόμπυ όπως να φτίαχεις χειροποιήτα κοσμήματα (έχει πολύ καλές τιμές χάντρες και διάφορα υλικά ακόμη και οδηγίες στο Ιντερνετ στο ebay.αν θες λεπτομέρειες πες μου να σου γράψω. Nα θυμάσαι ότι δεν είσαι η μόνη που υποφέρεις. εκει έξω υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, είτε το λένε είτε όχι.μην αφήνεις να σε πάρει από κάτω...πάλεψε...

----------


## liakleo

Εγώ πάντως σκέφτομαι ότι αν είχα κάτι παθολογικό, δεν θα μπορούσα να γυμναστώ, θα έπεφτα ξερή, δεν θα είχα όρεξη να φάω και δεν θα ανακουφιζόμουν με το κολάρο, και αυτά είναι που μου δίνουν κουράγιο και δύναμη να συνεχίζω. Ζαλάδες είναι, θα περάσουν, δεν μπορεί.

----------


## elirene

Welcome to the club συμπασχω σε ένα βαθμό μόνο που συνηθως εμφανίζω οντως κάτι..εσυ εχεις συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα η κάτι σε πιάνει απο δω και απο κει και τρεχεις..ας πουμε εγω ειχα τρια μέρη του σώματος τα οποία με ενοχλούσαν το στομάχι (χαπι στην τσάντα για το στομαχι), η κοιλια (μποσκοπαν), ο λαιμος πνίξιμο (ζαναξ).
Αυτό το οπλοστάσιο με έκανε να έχω λιγότερο άγχος αλλά δυστυχώς τώρα με ενοχλουν κ αλλα σημεια κ δεν ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω αν ειναι ψυχογενες η αληθινο παντως δεν μ βρισκουν κατι..δεν ξέρω πως θα συνεχιστει η ζωή μας με αυτη την ιστορία είναι τραγικό..και καλά σου λεει η βιβιαν πως συμπαρασταση δεν υπάρχει και καλύτερα να μην λες στους άλλους αχ ποναω εδώ εκει..και μενα οι δικοι μου εχουν απειβδήσει γτ προφανώς ότι συμβαίνει ειναι ψυχογενές..τώρα η ψυχοθεραπεια μπορει να ναι μια λύση η τα φάρμακά θα ανακούφιζαν αλλα
οταν μας περναει στο γμημενο το ασυνείδητο πως η υγεία μας κινδυνευει και σωματικές ενοχλήσεις προκύπτουν και ο κοσμος δεν ειναι ασφαλες πως το διάολο θα φυγει αυτή η πεποίθηση..
αλλα ειμαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα φύγει εκει θα κάτσει για το υπολοιπο της ζωής μας απλά θα ναι σε υφέσεις και εξάρσεις οποτε καλο κουραγιο..

----------


## anika

Βιβιαν μου τιποτα συγκεκριμανο δεν συμβαινει οταν με πιανει.Μπορει να νιωσω ενα μικρο ποναλακι στο στηθος και αρχιζω με το μυαλο μου και σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι συμπτωμα καρδιοπαθειασ και απο λεπτο σε λεπτο θα παθω εμφραγμα η κατι αλλο.Να νιωσω ενα πονο καπου μια σουβλια ας πουμε και πειθω τον εαυτο μου οτι εχω κατι σοβαρο και που να παω να με δει γιατρος την ωρα αυτη και αν θα προλαβω και τετοια.Αν δεν γινει κατι εκεινη τη στιγμη να αποσπασω το μυαλο μου απο αυτες τισ σκεψεις ο φοβος μου κορυφωνεται και με πιανει τρομος σαν να καταπινω τη γλωσσα μου.Δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα εκεινη την ωρα και συνηθως καταληγω στα εφημερευοντα.ELIRENE καλα τα λες ομως αν δεν εχεις συμπαρασταση και τα περνασ ολα μονη σουειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο γιατι πληγωνεσαι κιολας.καλα λενε την χαρα σου αν τη μοιραζεσαι μεγαλωνει ενω την στεναχωρια σου μικραινει...

----------


## elirene

κοιτα δεν ειναι κ παραλογο ποιον ανθρωπο τραβαει η συνεχης δυστυχια και πονος..το θεμα ειναι πως θα κανουμε την υπερβαση και θα φυγουμε απο αυτο το λουκι..νομιζω παντως οτι η περιπτωση σ δεν ειναι σοβαρη..και μπορεις να το 3επερασεις..τα πονακια μπορει να ναι νευροπονοι ενα ντεπον τα σταματα..

----------


## anika

Aπο οτι μου λενε δεν ειναι κατι απλοι νευροπ[ονοι ειναι ομως ελα που εγω παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη και αντε να μου βγαλεις απο το μυαλο οτι δεν εχουν κανει λαθος οι γιατροι.Αυτην την υπερβαση που λεσ δεν ξερω πωσ θα την κανω.Εσυ εχεισ καποιον να μοιραζεσαι τις σκεψεισ και τισ φοβιεσ σου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο.

----------


## elirene

έχω τον φίλο μου που ευτυχως εχει πάθει ανοσία στη διαρκη γκρινια..αλλα σίγουρα δεν καταλαβαινει και πολλα εφόσον δεν εχει κατι παρόμοιο ούτε αντιμετώπιζε ποτε ψυχικά η σωματικά προβλήματα..
θα δουμε τώρα φοβαμαι μην χρειαστώ φάρμακα γμτ..αλλα θα περιμενω να αποκλεισω οτι εχω κάτι σίγουρα γτ ειμαι σουπερ θετικη στα αυτοανοσα νοσηματα..
θελω πολυ να ξεπερασω τα σωματικά και τον φοβο μ για το ταξιδια..αυτα με πανε πολυ πισω
τωρα την αλλη βδομαδα θα ρχισω ομαδικη θεραπεια που ναι οικονομική ισως βοηθησει..

----------


## anika

Και εγω φοβομουν πολυ τα ταξιδια και φετοσ μετα απο 5 χρονια αποφασισα να ταξιδεψω με καραβι.Τις πρωτες ωρες χαλια,απανωτες κρισεις μετα ομως καλυτερα.Και οταν επεστρεφα παλι σχετικα καλα.Παλι με τρομαζει η σκεψη για ενα νεο ταξιδι ομως το βλεπω με καλυτερο ματι απο πριν.Ξεπερναμε τους φοβους μας μονο οταν τους αντιμετωπιζουμε τελικα.Και φαρμακα αν χρειαστει να παρεις θα τα ξεπερασεις πιο γρηγορα απο εμενα που το ειχα παρει λιγο στραβα ολο το θεμα των φαρμακων.Κακως βεβαια..

----------


## elirene

Εγώ δυστυχώς επειδή ταξιδευω συχνα τυχαινει συχνα φουρτουνα κ ο φοβος γινεται χειρότερος αραγε συνδέονται οι δυο φοβίες?

----------


## anika

Μακαρι να ξυπνουσαμε ενα πρωινο και να ηταν ολα οπως πριν.να ημασταν οι παλιοι εαυτοι μας και να μην θυμομαστε τιποτα για τις καταστασεις που ζουμε τωρα.γιατι και οι αναμνησεις πληγωνουν..Μουφαινονται ολα τοσο δυσκολα σαν να περναει η καθε μερα με το ζορι.Ποτε θα ειμα ξανα αισιοδοξη και να κανω ονειρα;Ξερετε ποσο καιρο εχω να κανονισω κατι,ενα σχεδιο,μια εκδρομη;Συνεχως λεω Πρωτα ο Θεος και αν μας εχει ο Θεος καλα.Νιωθω οτι δεν εχω δικαιωμα να κανω ονειρα γιατι η ζωη μου κρεμεται απο μια κλωστη.

----------


## anika

Καλημερα σε ολους.Απο χθες εχω κατι εντονους πονους σε πλατη και μεση και σκεφτομαι παντα τα χειροτερα.Σκεφτομαο το πιο απλο οτι μπορει να ειναι απο ενα πλο κρυωμα μεχρι οτι ειναι προμηνυματα καρδιακης προσβολης.Με το ζορι κρατηθηκα να μην παω νοσοκομειο χθες οπως και ολη την νυχτα που δεν κοιμηθηκα επειδη πονουσα και περιμενα το μοιραιο.Εγω βαρεθει τοσο πολυ τον εαυτο μου να ναι ετσι μαλλον τον εχω σιχαθει.Κια ναι ξερω πρεπει να αποδεχθω τον εαυτο μου και να τον αγαπησω με το οποιο θεματακι μου συμβαινει ομως ορισμενες φορες νευριαζω τοσο πολυ που τα βαζω με μενα

----------


## linda

anika και ΒΙΒΙΑΝ ελπίζω να είσαστε καλά.
Η μητέρα μου με γέννησε στα 19 της και έπαθε επιλόχιο κατάθλιψη. Μαζί ήρθαν και οι φοβίες για την υγεία της. Για σειρά ετών είχε μια βεβαιότητα ότι κάτι θα πάθαινε και ήταν συνεχώς σε γιατρούς και εξετάσεις. Φυσικά ήταν και προστατευτική απεναντί μου λόγω της κατάστασης. Μεγάλωσα θεωρώντας το φυσιολογικό αυτό και κάνοντας κι εγώ το ίδιο. Ανησυχώντας για αρρώστιες και το θάνατο. Μόνο που εμένα δεν με ένοιαζε τόσο για εμένα όσο για την οικογένεια μου, κι έτσι οι φοβίες μου είχαν να κάνουν μ' αυτούς. Στα 25 μου κατέρρευσα. Συνήλθα δύσκολα, το θέμα όμως είναι πως μαζί μ' εμένα συνήλθε και η μητέρα μου που βασανιζόταν για 25 χρόνια. Ζεπέρασε τα πάντα και μόνο τότε κατάλαβε πόσο άτοποι ήταν οι φόβοι της και ότι στην ουσία κρατούσε την ζωή της στην αναμονή για το φόβο του θανάτου. Απο τότε έχει αλλάξει η ζωή της. Χαίρομαι να τη βλέπω ζωηρή με τις παρέες της, να φλυαρεί συνέχεια.
Παιδιά, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα φύγουμε. Μέχρι τότε όμως ας ζήσουμε.

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Linda κρατώ αυτό το τελευταίο που είπες να ζήσουμε μέχρι να φύγουμε. Ωραία κουβέντα! Διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις ,και χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σαν και σένα. Απο υγεία λέω είμαι καλά μέχρι να ξανάρθουν οι άσχημες σκέψεις και να βασανίζομαι. Τελικά λαμβάνοντας υπόψη αυτό που έπαθε η μαμά σου νομίζω ότι κάτι πυροδοτεί την νοσοφοβία την κατάθλιψη και τις κρίσεις πανικού. στην περίπτωση της μαμάς σου η επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη που την περασα κι εγω 3 φορές. Και να ξέρεις πάντα κλονίζεται η ψυχική υγεία των ευαίσθητων ανθρώπων. Χαίρομαι που εσύ και η μαμά σου είστε καλά.. ζήστε τις μέρες που είσαστε μαζί όσο πιο καλά μπορείτε. Ο χρόνος δυστυχώς δεν γυρίζει πίσω......να είσαι καλά....




> anika και ΒΙΒΙΑΝ ελπίζω να είσαστε καλά.
> Η μητέρα μου με γέννησε στα 19 της και έπαθε επιλόχιο κατάθλιψη. Μαζί ήρθαν και οι φοβίες για την υγεία της. Για σειρά ετών είχε μια βεβαιότητα ότι κάτι θα πάθαινε και ήταν συνεχώς σε γιατρούς και εξετάσεις. Φυσικά ήταν και προστατευτική απεναντί μου λόγω της κατάστασης. Μεγάλωσα θεωρώντας το φυσιολογικό αυτό και κάνοντας κι εγώ το ίδιο. Ανησυχώντας για αρρώστιες και το θάνατο. Μόνο που εμένα δεν με ένοιαζε τόσο για εμένα όσο για την οικογένεια μου, κι έτσι οι φοβίες μου είχαν να κάνουν μ' αυτούς. Στα 25 μου κατέρρευσα. Συνήλθα δύσκολα, το θέμα όμως είναι πως μαζί μ' εμένα συνήλθε και η μητέρα μου που βασανιζόταν για 25 χρόνια. Ζεπέρασε τα πάντα και μόνο τότε κατάλαβε πόσο άτοποι ήταν οι φόβοι της και ότι στην ουσία κρατούσε την ζωή της στην αναμονή για το φόβο του θανάτου. Απο τότε έχει αλλάξει η ζωή της. Χαίρομαι να τη βλέπω ζωηρή με τις παρέες της, να φλυαρεί συνέχεια.
> Παιδιά, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα φύγουμε. Μέχρι τότε όμως ας ζήσουμε.

----------


## anika

Λιντα πολυ ενθαρρυντικα αυτα που γραφεις να σαι καλα.Μακαρι να συμβει το ιδιο και με εμας Εσυ ομως πως συνηλθες δεν γραφεις νομιζω.Δυστυχως προσπαθω να μην κανω και εγω αυτο που εκανε η μαμα σου σε σενα αν και δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερνω.Δεν τρομαζω τοσο με κρυωματακια των παιδιων οσο για πιο σοβαρα θεματα.Να προχθες η μεγαλη μου κορη 3 χρονων μου ειπε πως ποναει η καρδουλα τηε την ωρα που ετρεχε πανω κατω.Μετα μου ξαναειπε οτι δεν ποναει απλα χτυπουσε δυνατα.Πηγαμε στον παιδιατρο για μια ιωση που εχουν και μου ειπε δεν υπαρχει λογως ανυσηχιας.Ελα ομως που εμενα με τρωει καθε μερα αυτο και σκεφτομαι διαφορα.Εχω κλεισει σημερα ραντεβου σε καρδιολογο να την παω ετσι για εναν ελεγχο.Υπερβολικη ειμαι ;

----------


## linda

Ίσως anika, δεν ξέρω. Να έχεις πάντως υποψην σου ότι τα παιδιά μιμούνται τις συμπεριφορές των μεγάλων. Αν ακούσει π.χ εσένα να αναφέρεις πόνο στην καρδιά μετά από λίγο θα το πει και το παιδί. Εγώ δυστυχώς το ξεπέρασα όταν έσκασαν όλες οι φοβίες μου μαζί και εκδηλώθηκαν σε παρανοικό βαθμό. Για λίγες μέρες έζησα στην παράνοια. Τότε βέβαια είχα ξεπεράσει το στάδιο της φοβίας΄που είχα τόσα χρόνια, δεν άντεξα και κατέρρευσα. Όταν φτάνεις λοιπόν στον πάτο....δεν έχει παρακάτω, είναι μόνο άνοδος.
Είναι δύσκολο να ξεφύγεις απ' αυτό αλλά γίνεται αν δεις τους φόβους σου μόνο με τη λογική. Ο φόβος της αρρώστιας ίσως είναι η ανάγκη μας και η επιθυμία μας να είμαστε υγιείς (χωρίς να είμαι ψυχολόγος). Μα δε συντρέχει λόγως να μην είμαστε , έτσι δεν είναι? Γιατί να μη χαρούμε τη ζωή και την οικογένεια μας μας αφού είμαστε υγιείς?
Κάτι που βοήθησε εμένα ήταν ότι την περίοδο που ήμουν άρρωστη, η βαθιά μου πίστη στο Θεό μου έδινε απόλυτη σιγουριά ότι δεν θα με αφήσει να πάθω κάτι

----------


## anika

Και εγω πιστευω πολυ στον Θεο και με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολλες φορες.Μου εχει δωσει δυναμη και κουραγιο ολα αυτα τα χρονια και καθε φορα που αισθανομαι οτι χανω τα λογικα μου διαβαζω κατι η προσευχομαι και παιρνω κουραγιο.Στα παιδια μπροστα πρασθαθω να μην συζηταω για αυτα για τον λογο που ειπες.Εγω την πηγα παντως την κορη μου σημερα στον καρδιολογο και της εκανε καρδιογραφημα και υπερηχο.Ολα καλα δοξα τον Θεο μονο κατι αρνητικες τιμες στο καρδιογραφημα λεει ειδε αλλα δεν ειναι κατι.Μπορει να ειναι επειδη ειναι αρρωστη και να το επαναλαβει μετα απο μερικες μερες που θα ειναι καλα.Ο υπερηχος παντως ειναι μια χαρα και μου ειπε να μην ανυσηχω για τιποτα.Μου ειπε οτι καλα εκανα που την πηγα πολλα παιδακια φερνουν λεει στην ηλικια της ετσι για ελεγχο.Ενιωσα καλυτετρω αλλα θα ειμαι ακομα καλυτερα οταν ξαναπαμε και μου επιβεβαιωσει οτι και το καρδογραφημα ειναι καλο.,

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Οταν εισαι μανουλα πρεπει να παιζεις θεατρο(δυστυχως)γιατι με την συμπεριφορα μας μπορει να επιρεασουμε το μελλον τους,να τους τα μεταδωσουμε.Βεβαια,ειμαστε ανθρωποι & εμεις που με ολα αυτα τα σωματικα που παλευουμε,νιωθουμε(τουλαχι στον εγω)μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια!Εγω εκτος απ τις αρρυθμιες,εχω & καθημερινες ενοχλησεις(τσιμπηματα,νευρ οπονους κτλ)στην καρδια,αρα δυσκολο γιατι εχεις & τις καθημερινες υποχρεωσεις που πρεπει να τις φερεις εις περας!

----------


## anika

Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες ΡΑΝΗ μου,οι ενοχλησεις μου και μενα ειναι πλεον καθημερινες και οταν εισαι στο σπιτι ολη την ημερα να παλευεις 2 μικρα παιδια και να παλευεις και τις φοβιες σου νιωθεις οτι τρελλαινεσαι.Κια επισης οταν εχεις και εναν συζηγο που δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα ,εκτος του οτι δεν βοηθαει με την κατασταση στο σπιτι με κρινει συνεχως οτι κατι δεν κανω καλα με τα παιδια.Κατανοηση στο μηδεν και ολαο ψυχρα μεταξυ μας γιατι συνεχως μαλωνουμε.Νιωθω απιστευτη μοναξια ειληκρινα αν δεν ειχα τα παιδακια μου να μου δινουν πολλες στιγμες χαρας δεν ξερω τι θακανα..Ειμαι μονη μου σε αυτον τον αγωνα μονο με μια φιλη μου τα συζηταω και εδω μαζι σας.Σας ευχαριστω...

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πως είσαστε σήμερα παιδιά? Εγω χάλια! Απο χθες μου εχει κολήσει η σκέψη ότι έχω ή θα πάθω ca μαστού . Εκανα εξετάσεις πρόσφατα όλα καλά ..αλλά εγώ εκεί !!κολλημένη. Πήρα μισό zaxax αλλά ο πανικος συνεχίζεται.Τι να κάνω? κρατιέμαι με το ζόρι να μην αρχίσω το ψάξιμο στο ιντερνετ για αυτη την αρρώστια.

----------


## eratw

Οπωs το ειπεσ και εσυ...προκειται για σεναρια που πλαθει το μυαλο σου..και οχι για γεγονοτα που ανηκουν στη σφαιρα τησ πραγματικοτητασ,αν διαβασεισ ξανα το μνμ που εστειλεσ θα δεισ οτι εσυ εισαι η δημιουργοσ του προβληματοσ που σε ενοχλει και που φυσικα επηρρεαζει την καθημερινοτητα σου..ξερω οτι την στιγμη τησ κρισησ πανικου που βιωνεισ ειναι δυσκολο να σκεφτεισ λογικα..ομωσ η λογικη πρεπει να γινει συμμαχοσ σου..και να αποφευγεισ τισ υπερβολεσ στισ κινησεισ σου....λογικη,ψυχραιμια και καλο κουραγιο...!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα Eratw και στην υπόλοιπη παρέα.Ευχαριστώ Εratw για τα καλά σου λόγια. Κι εμένα η λογική αυτά μου λέει όταν σπανια λειτουργεί. Ενα σύμπτωμα που υπάρχει στον μαστό έδω και 6 μήνες πυροδότησε παλι τις ανησυχίες μου.Βέβαια έχουν γίνει οι εξετάσεις όπως είπα αλλά εγω πιστέυω ότι και τώρα να μην είναι κάτι σύντομα θα εμφανιστεί και δεν μπορώ, μου είναι αδύνατον να το αντιμετωπίσω! Βλέπω την ζωή μαύρη , μάταιη χωρίς νόημα....υποφέρω πραγματικά!

----------


## anika

Καλημερα σε ολους.Βιβιαν μου σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και οτι και να σου πω αν εσυ οπως και ολοι μας δεν πιστεψουν απο μονοι τους καποια πραγματα οτι και να ακουνε δεν εχει και κεποιο αποτελεσμα.Τι συμπτωμα εχεις και πιστευεις αυτο ;Εχεις κανει υπερηχο μαστου;Παντως η ζωη ειναι τοσο πολυτιμη και ομορφη που δεν αξιζει να την περναμε υποφεροντας απο κακες σκεψεις.Οταν με τη δυναμη του Θεου φτασοτμε σε καποια ηλικια και ευελπιστω οτι θα μαστε καλα θα πουμε τι ζησαμε στη ζωη μας;Και τοτε θα καταλαβουμε οτι αφηναμε τα χρονια να περνανε ετσι και δεν ζουσαμε στιγμες ομορφες που ειχαμε την ευκαιρια αλλα ασχολουμαστε με πονους πανικους και φοβιες.Και τοτε που θα τα συνηδειτοποιησουμε ολα αυτα ειναι που θα παθουμε την καταθλιψη,δικαιολογημενα.

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλημέρα σε όλους , Καλημέρα και σε σένα Anika που με καταλαβαίνεις και μου μιλάς κατευθείαν στην ψυχή. Ειναι τελικά πολύ σημαντικό να σε νιώθουν. Λοιπόν για αυτό που με ρωτάς το σύμπτωμα είναι έκκριμα από την θηλή. Εκανα ψηφιακή μαστογραφία, και υπέρηχογράφημα. Ολα καλά. Με εξέτασε και μαστολόγος πολύ καλός ,πριν κάνω τις εξετάσεις και με την ψηλάφηση μου είπε ότι βλεπει μόνο ινοκυστική μαστοπάθεια και να κάνω τις εξετάσεις . Αφού τις έκανα τις έδειξα και μου είπε ότι είναι καλές και δεν έχω τίποτα. Για το έκκριμα δεν έδωσε σημασία, αρχικά και μετά τις εξετάσεις μεσολάβησε γωνστή για να τις δει. Μένω επαρχία και τις έστειλα στην Αθήνα.Οπότε δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να του μιλήσω και ντράπηκα να τον πάρω τηλ. Κάποιος άλλος γιατρός μου είπε ότι ισως είναι ορμονολογική διαταραχή. Ομως ξέρω ότι πάσχω από υποχονδρίαση και όπως λες πολύ σωστά χάνω τις καλύτερες μέρες της ζωής μου και μαζί πολύτιμες στιγμές με τα παιδιά μου....να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!

----------


## Vanilla

Καλησπέρα! Παιδιά εγώ μέχρι τώρα έχω περάσει από "λευχαιμία", "σοβαρή καρδιακή πάθηση" και τώρα είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχω όγκο στον εγκέφαλο γιατί έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα και θα αρχίσω να τρέχω στους γιατρούς πάλι. Ο παθολόγος μου και ένας νευρολόγος είπαν ότι είναι αγχώδης διαταραχή αλλά δεν τους πιστεύω. Είναι τόσο έντονα τα συμπτώματα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο! Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς άλλος κάτι παρόμοιο; Δηλαδή κάθε φορά να έχει συμπτώματα από μια συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια;

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

Kαλησπέρα και απο εμενα vanilla....μια απο τα ιδια και εγω!!!! λες και αυτα που εγραψες τα έγραψα εγώ ! πονοκεφάλους , ζαλαδες, πονο στα μάτια ,σουβλιες στο κεφάλι......θέλεις και αλλα??? ταχυκαρδίες, μουδίασματα στα χέρια , αστάθεια ...κλάμα πολυ χωρίς λόγο και αιτία, εκτακτες συστολές...!!! δεν νομίζω να θέλεις και αλλά??? και τωρα είμαι στην φαση που εχω και εγω ογκο στον εγκέφαλο! και εμενα τα ιδια μου λενε οι γιατροι αλλα απο οτι φαίνεται αδικα...γιατι το δικο μου μυαλό εχει κολλήση εκει.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Kαλησπέρα και απο εμενα vanilla....μια απο τα ιδια και εγω!!!! λες και αυτα που εγραψες τα έγραψα εγώ ! πονοκεφάλους , ζαλαδες, πονο στα μάτια ,σουβλιες στο κεφάλι......θέλεις και αλλα??? ταχυκαρδίες, μουδίασματα στα χέρια , αστάθεια ...κλάμα πολυ χωρίς λόγο και αιτία, εκτακτες συστολές...!!! δεν νομίζω να θέλεις και αλλά??? και τωρα είμαι στην φαση που εχω και εγω ογκο στον εγκέφαλο! και εμενα τα ιδια μου λενε οι γιατροι αλλα απο οτι φαίνεται αδικα...γιατι το δικο μου μυαλό εχει κολλήση εκει.




γειά σου νίκη, vanilla, anika, όλα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα που αναφέρονται δεν είναι παρά σωματοποίηση του άγχους.
Με αλλαγή του τρόπου σκέψης σιγά-σιγά αντιμετωπίζονται σχεδόν όλα!

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

Μαρκέλα καλησπέρα, ναι μαλλόν ετσι ειναι αλλά πως αλλαζεις αυτον τον τρόπο σκέψης???? που με το παραμικρό ( πονο ) ερχεται και ο πανικός.

----------


## anika

Καλημερα σε ολους....Ηθελα απλα να πω οτι μια φορα ενας γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι "ακουω"πολυ παραπανω το σωμα μου απο οτι θα πρεπε.ειναι αληθεια αυτο,δεν ειναι δυνατον να ασχολουμαι 24 ωρες το 24ωρο με το παραμικρο ποναλακι η τραβηγμα η χτυπο της καρδιας.Πιστευω οτι πλεον μου εχει γιναι εμμονη ιδεα ολο αυτο.Παντως χθες εμαθα οτι καποιος πεθανε απο εμφραγμα καδιας 40 χρονων και πριν 2 μερες απο τον θανατο του ηταν στον καρδιολογο και εκανε ηπερηχο,καρδιογραφημα και ηταν ολα ενταξει.Πονουσε βεβαια στο στηθος λεει 2 μερες ομως ο γιατρος τον καθησυχασε οτι ηταν κρυωμα.Πως γινεται βρε παιδια αυτο να μην ειχε το παραμικρο συμπτωμα για τον γιατρο και να ξεψυχησει 2 μερες μετα.Αυτο εδωσε πολλη τροφη στις σκεχεις μου και δεν εχω σταματησει να το σκεφτομαι.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μαρκέλα καλησπέρα, ναι μαλλόν ετσι ειναι αλλά πως αλλαζεις αυτον τον τρόπο σκέψης???? που με το παραμικρό ( πονο ) ερχεται και ο πανικός.


Παρατηρώντας την σκέψη βλέπουμε την αιτία της εμμονής, έτσι σταδιακά ξεπερνάμε τις ανασφάλειες, που δεν ισχύουν στην πραγματικότητα και που προκαλούν τους πανικούς, αλλά και τις διάφορες άλλες προβληματικές καταστάσεις.
Επίσης, θέλω να πω ότι η εκτός μέτρου κι υπερβολική αναφορά σε θέματα υγείας π.χ. "νομίζω ότι έχω αυτό.. ή το άλλο" οφείλεται στις ψυχολογικές μας συγκρούσεις .

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλημέρα Μαρκέλα, λέγοντας ψυχολογικές συγκρούσεις εννοεις ψυχολογικά τράυματα που εχουν προκαλέσει ζημιά στην ψυχή? Χρόνια αναρωτιέμαι τι φταίει και υποφέρω από υποχονδρίαση και κρίσεις πανικού.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Καλημέρα Μαρκέλα, λέγοντας ψυχολογικές συγκρούσεις εννοεις ψυχολογικά τράυματα που εχουν προκαλέσει ζημιά στην ψυχή? Χρόνια αναρωτιέμαι τι φταίει και υποφέρω από υποχονδρίαση και κρίσεις πανικού.



γειά σου Βίβιαν
..κατά την ανάπτυξή μας μας επιβάλλονται διάφορες κοινωνικές αντιλήψεις π.χ. τα λεγόμενα "πρέπει" να είμαστε "δυνατοί","πρέπει" να ενδιαφερόμαστε πρώτα για τους άλλους και μετά για τον εαυτό μας και ότι "πρέπει" να βάζουμε σε δεύτερη μοίρα τις δικές μας ανάγκες , χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι αυτές οι δικές μας ανάγκες είναι ανάγκες της ψυχής μας, ανάγκες για ενδιαφέρον, αγάπη, αποδοχή, στήριξη κ.λπ. 
Έτσι κι όταν ύστερα απ' αυτήν την διαρκή σύγκρουση φτάσουμε στ' όρια μας δηλ. στα όρια αντοχής, ο οργανισμός μας για αυτοπροστασία σωματοποιεί κάθε είδους ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα π.χ. άγχος ή πανικό..

----------


## Vanilla

Γεια σου Νίκη. Εγώ τελικά πήγα για μαγνητική εγκεφάλου(από μόνη μου,χωρίς να μου την γράψει κανείς)και τι μου λένε στο τέλος ο ακτινολόγος και ο γιατρός; "Είσαι μια χαρά"! "Είμαι μια χαρά;;" τους λέω.. και μου απαντάει ο ακτινολόγος "καλά ήθελες να έχεις κάτι;". Τι να τους έλεγα,ότι είμαι σίγουρη πως έχω όγκο; Και δεν θα με πιστέψεις,αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω σιγουρευτεί πως δεν έχω. Λέω μήπως δεν φάνηκε ή μήπως δεν το πρόσεξαν κτλ κτλ. Εκτός από ζαλάδες έχω και βουητά στα αυτιά και ναυτίες σχεδόν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.. Όχι ακριβώς ναυτίες αλλά μια ενόχληση στο στομάχι,κυρίως όταν είμαι όρθια. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω ότι τώρα μου μπήκε στο μυαλό μήπως είναι καρκίνος στο στομάχι ή στο έντερο. Βρε τι πάθαμε..! Εσένα τα συμπτώματα σε πιάνουν μόνο όταν έχεις άγχος; Γιατί εμένα έρχονται σε άκυρες φάσεις(δηλαδή μπορεί να είμαι πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά)και μπορεί να με συνοδεύουν για βδομάδες.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Γεια σου Νίκη. Εγώ τελικά πήγα για μαγνητική εγκεφάλου(από μόνη μου,χωρίς να μου την γράψει κανείς)και τι μου λένε στο τέλος ο ακτινολόγος και ο γιατρός; "Είσαι μια χαρά"! "Είμαι μια χαρά;;" τους λέω.. και μου απαντάει ο ακτινολόγος *"καλά ήθελες να έχεις κάτι;".* Τι να τους έλεγα,ότι είμαι σίγουρη πως έχω όγκο; Και δεν θα με πιστέψεις,αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω σιγουρευτεί πως δεν έχω. Λέω μήπως δεν φάνηκε ή μήπως δεν το πρόσεξαν κτλ κτλ. Εκτός από ζαλάδες έχω και βουητά στα αυτιά και ναυτίες σχεδόν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.. Όχι ακριβώς ναυτίες αλλά μια ενόχληση στο στομάχι,κυρίως όταν είμαι όρθια. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω ότι τώρα μου μπήκε στο μυαλό μήπως είναι καρκίνος στο στομάχι ή στο έντερο. Βρε τι πάθαμε..! Εσένα τα συμπτώματα σε πιάνουν μόνο όταν έχεις άγχος; Γιατί εμένα έρχονται σε άκυρες φάσεις(δηλαδή μπορεί να είμαι πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά)και μπορεί να με συνοδεύουν για βδομάδες.



Vanilla το κυρίως πρόβλημά σου δεν είναι τελικά αν κάτι έχεις, που στην τελική δεν υφίσταται, αλλά είναι γιατί θέλεις νάχεις κάτι.
Στόπε κι ο γιατρός. Αυτό λέγεται ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός. Και τα όποιά σου συμπτώματα επαναλαμβάνω είναι σωματοποίηση του άγχους.
*Πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά είναι το ότι ψάχνεσαι συνέχεια!* 
Αυτό χρειάζεται να το σταματήσεις, γιατί μόνη σου φτιάχνεις έναν φαύλο κύκλο όπου ζεις εσύ παρέα με τις φοβίες σου. 
Σπάσε τώρα τον φαύλο κύκλο και σταμάτα να νιώθεις άρρωστη, γιατί στο τέλος "απ' αυτό που φοβάσαι δεν θα γλυτώσεις"

----------


## ARTEMIDA

Αχ βρε κοριτσια υτο μου συμβαινει κι εμενα ασταματητα εδω κι ενα χρονο...
πλεον εχω τρελα σωματικα συμπτωματα για καποιες βδομαδες και ηρεμω για λιγες μερες... ειναι ενα βασανιστηριο τρελο... οσοι γιατροι με εξετασαν λενε πως δεν εχω τιποτα παθολογικο..το θεμα ειναι ψυχολογικο..τι καταθλιψη μου λενε την οποια δεν την καταλαβαινω οταν ειμαι καλα σωματικα... τι αγχωδη διαταραχη...τι αγοραφοβια με κριση πανικου... τωρα πια σωματοποιημενη διαταραχη και πλεον βαθια ριζωμενη η ιδεα πως κατι εχω...
τι στο καλο γινεται??? κι ως ποτε θα παιζω σ αυτην την παρασταση???
μαγνητικη δεν εχω κανει ... ειμαι και κλειστοφοβικη και φοβικη οποτε μου ειναι τραγικα δυσκολο... πιστευω οτι εχω ογκο στο κεφαλι, ΣΚΠ, και οποια αλλα νευρολογικη ασθενεια ακουσω... με βλεπει νευροψυχολογος και μου λεει πως δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο αλλα δεν μπορω να πεισω τον εαυτο μου... 
το σωμα μου μ εχει κουρασει... κανω προσπαθειες να ξεφυγω απ ολο αυτο αλλα δεν ακολουθει... ψυχολογοι, ομοιοπαθητικοι... ημαρτον...

----------


## μαρκελα

> Αχ βρε κοριτσια υτο μου συμβαινει κι εμενα ασταματητα εδω κι ενα χρονο...
> πλεον εχω τρελα σωματικα συμπτωματα για καποιες βδομαδες και ηρεμω για λιγες μερες... ειναι ενα βασανιστηριο τρελο... οσοι γιατροι με εξετασαν λενε πως δεν εχω τιποτα παθολογικο..το θεμα ειναι ψυχολογικο..τι καταθλιψη μου λενε την οποια δεν την καταλαβαινω οταν ειμαι καλα σωματικα... τι αγχωδη διαταραχη...τι αγοραφοβια με κριση πανικου... τωρα πια σωματοποιημενη διαταραχη και πλεον βαθια ριζωμενη η ιδεα πως κατι εχω...
> *τι στο καλο γινεται???* *κι ως ποτε θα παιζω σ αυτην την παρασταση???*
> μαγνητικη δεν εχω κανει ... ειμαι και κλειστοφοβικη και φοβικη οποτε μου ειναι τραγικα δυσκολο... πιστευω οτι εχω ογκο στο κεφαλι, ΣΚΠ, και οποια αλλα νευρολογικη ασθενεια ακουσω... με βλεπει νευροψυχολογος και μου λεει πως δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο αλλα δεν μπορω να πεισω τον εαυτο μου... 
> το σωμα μου μ εχει κουρασει... κανω προσπαθειες να ξεφυγω απ ολο αυτο αλλα δεν ακολουθει... ψυχολογοι, ομοιοπαθητικοι... ημαρτον...


αρτέμιδα αυτό που γίνεται είναι, ότι αντί η λογική να ελέγχει τις σκέψεις και ν' απορρίπτει τα σενάρια της συνεχούς νοσοφοβίας, γίνεται το εντελώς λάθος αντίθετο, δηλ. οι σκέψεις ελέγχουν την λογική κι ο εγκέφαλος σου έχει κυριολεκτικά, συγνώμη κιόλας κολλήσει!
Σου προτείνω ν' αλλάξεις παράσταση! 
Η παράσταση αυτή στο θέατρο του παραλόγου οδηγεί σ' αδιέξοδο.

----------


## ARTEMIDA

μονο σε αδιεξοδο????τραγωδια ειναι με ολεθριες επιπτωσεις στη ολες τις πτυχες της ζωης μου... δεν αντεχω αλλο... με εχει τρελανει αυτη η κατασταση... τι μπορει να κανει η ψυχη στο σωμα??? αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ολο αυτο...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Artemida,σε καταλαβαινω!!Κι εγω βασανιζομαι καθημερινα απο σωματικα,εχω καθημερινους νευροπονους στην καρδια(εννοειται πως εχω κανει εξετασεις!),και οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτο μου μιζεριαζει τη ζωη...ο κολοφοβος,ο καταραμενος!!!!

----------


## anika

Ειμαι πολυ χαλια ολη την ημερα .Απο το πρωι αισθανομαι ενα πονο στο στερνο σαν πλακωμα κυριως και πονο πισω στην πλατη πισω απο το στερνο.Δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στο στομαχι η στο αυχενικο η ειναι κατι αλλο παντως εχω ανυσηχησει παρα πολυ και δεν λεω να ηρεμησω.Εχετε εσεις τετοιους πονους στα σημεια αυτα;Σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου,ειμαι λιγο πριν το νοσοκομειο παλι και δεν θελω να παω,το πελευω ολη την ημερα,,

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ειμαι πολυ χαλια ολη την ημερα .Απο το πρωι αισθανομαι ενα πονο στο στερνο σαν πλακωμα κυριως και πονο πισω στην πλατη πισω απο το στερνο.Δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στο στομαχι η στο αυχενικο η ειναι κατι αλλο παντως εχω ανυσηχησει παρα πολυ και δεν λεω να ηρεμησω.Εχετε εσεις τετοιους πονους στα σημεια αυτα;Σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου,ειμαι λιγο πριν το νοσοκομειο παλι και δεν θελω να παω,το πελευω ολη την ημερα,,



κορίτσια, συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε τις ιδεοληψίες *για να* *ξεφεύγουμε από δυσάρεστα συναισθήματα*, που οφείλονται σε ανάλογες δυσάρεστες σκέψεις, αλλά και* για να ξεφύγουμε απ' την πραγματικότητα*.

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

> Γεια σου Νίκη. Εγώ τελικά πήγα για μαγνητική εγκεφάλου(από μόνη μου,χωρίς να μου την γράψει κανείς)και τι μου λένε στο τέλος ο ακτινολόγος και ο γιατρός; "Είσαι μια χαρά"! "Είμαι μια χαρά;;" τους λέω.. και μου απαντάει ο ακτινολόγος "καλά ήθελες να έχεις κάτι;". Τι να τους έλεγα,ότι είμαι σίγουρη πως έχω όγκο; Και δεν θα με πιστέψεις,αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω σιγουρευτεί πως δεν έχω. Λέω μήπως δεν φάνηκε ή μήπως δεν το πρόσεξαν κτλ κτλ. Εκτός από ζαλάδες έχω και βουητά στα αυτιά και ναυτίες σχεδόν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.. Όχι ακριβώς ναυτίες αλλά μια ενόχληση στο στομάχι,κυρίως όταν είμαι όρθια. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω ότι τώρα μου μπήκε στο μυαλό μήπως είναι καρκίνος στο στομάχι ή στο έντερο. Βρε τι πάθαμε..! Εσένα τα συμπτώματα σε πιάνουν μόνο όταν έχεις άγχος; Γιατί εμένα έρχονται σε άκυρες φάσεις(δηλαδή μπορεί να είμαι πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά)και μπορεί να με συνοδεύουν για βδομάδες.


 Vanila και σε εμενα σχεδον ετσι ειναι , σκανε μυτη σε στιγμες που νομιζω πως ειμαι καλα.
βεβαι ποιο αρρωστοφοβικη απο εμενα δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει.
εγω ναι μεν φοβαμαι αλλα και σε γιατρους θα παω οταν φτασω στο αμυν..... και ολα αυτα γιατι φοβαμε την διαγνωση και οχι την εξεταση. δεν ειναι κουλο αυτο?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

anika μου,οχι,δεν εισαι η μονη που τα νιωθεις αυτα!Κι εγω ετσι πιστευω σε στιγμες απελπισιας,οτι ΜΟΝΟ εγω τα εχω αυτα τα σωματικα,καθημερινα!!

----------


## ARTEMIDA

AGXOS-NIKI, ειναι παραλογο να φοβασαι τη διαγνωση απ οτι μου λενε γιατι κι εγω ετσι ειμαι... νομιζω πως εγω ειμαι η χειροτερη... και οταν ειμαι οκ κατι με πιανει...πολλα συμπτωματα...εμφανιζονται απο το πουθενα... βεβαια ειναι λιγες οι μερες που ειμαι καλα το τελευταιο 3μηνο.. φοβαμαι πολυ.. παρα πολυ... οτι να 'ναι...

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

ARTEMIDA μακάρι να μπορούσα να απαλλαγω απο όλα αυτα τα συμπτωματα. σημερα σπου ξύπνησα βλεπω απο το ενα ματι θολά, και το κεφαλη να με πιεζει.....κατευθειαν σε κακο παει το μυαλο μου....και μαλιστα σε ογκο. τι να πω!! ολα αυτα απο την ψυχολογια ??? δεν νομιζω!

----------


## ARTEMIDA

εχεισ κανει εξετασεισ??? εγω μονο αιματολογικεσ οτι μου εβαζε ο καθε γιατροσ (παθολογοσ και ενδοκρινολογοσ), καρδιολογικες και εξεταση απο τον νευρολογο... οχι μαγνητικεσ και τετοια..δεν με αφηνουν.... καλα εγω να δεισ απο την πεμπτη τι εχω παθει... δε μπορω να τα γραψω κιολας εδω... δεν την παλευω.... αληθεια!!!

----------


## ARTEMIDA

και ολοι μου λενα για αγχωδη διαταραχη... τωρα η νευροψυχολογος που πηγα που μιλησε για τισ σωματοποημενες διαταραχες, υποχονδριαση κλπ... τις εχεις διαβασει??? αν οχι για ριξε μια ματια!!!

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

αστα να πανε ....και εμενα χαλια τα νευρα μου.!! μα ειναι δυνατον να τα δημιουργουμε ολα αυτα εμεις στους εαυτους μας. 
οσο για την υποχονδριαση δεν διαβασα αλλα λεω να το κανω τωρα αμεσως!
και εμενα δεν μου αφηναν να κανω μαγνιτικη και αξονικη γιατι ελεγαν ολες οι εξετασεις ηταν αψογες.

----------


## doan

καλημερα σε ολους..τα παιχνιδια του μυαλου κανείς δυστυχως δεν μπορει να τα ελενξει..μιλαμε για εμμονές σφινωμενες μεσα στο μυαλο του καθε ανθρωπου,μεγαλες,μικρες που για τον καθενα μετατρεπονται σε δρακους..ενα αληθινο ταρακουνημα σε κανει να εκτιμας την υγεια που εχεις αλλα δεν τη βλεπεις,και να χαμογελας στο ξημερωμα της καθε μερας..ενα τετοιο ταρακουνημα(μετα λυπης μου διαπιστωνω)το χρειαζομαστε ολοι..γιατι αδιαφορουμε,γιατι τα αντιμετωπιζουμε ολοι ολα σαν δεδομενα και παρασυρομαστε στα παιχνιδια του μυαλου που εχουν βαλθει να μας σταματανε κυριολεκτικα,αυτη τη φορα,τη ζωη..
και το πιο ανατριχιαστικο απολα ειναι η κουβεντα.."φοβηθηκα να ζησω"..πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε να κοιταξουμε ψηλα,να εκτιμησουμε τον αερα,τον ηλιο,τη φυση που μας εδωσε την ανασα,το χαμογελο ενος παιδιου,το σαγαπω απο καθε πηγη δεχομαστε..να πουμε ναι στη ζωη και να κανουμε ενα βημα παραπερα απτις σκεψεις μας..
οτι ειναι να συμβει θα συμβει..ας μην το προκαλουμε λοιπον και συμβει νωριτερα..

δεν κανω κυρηγμα..προσπαθω να πιστεψω και να ακολουθησω και γω τα οσα σας γραφω..να πιαστω απο κατι και να χαμογελασω αληθινα..να κανω την αρχη και να ξεκινησω να ζω την καθε μερα..

(ειμαι 31 ετων,με 1 παιδακι..ειμαι συνεχως και αρκετες ωρες τις ημερας θλιμμενη χωρις να μπορω να εντοπιζω ακριβως την αιτια..και η φοβια μου ειναι πως χανω τη ζωη με αυτη μου τη σταση)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Πως βρε παιδια μπορει το μυαλο να δημιουργει συνεχωμενες ενοχλησεις(σωματικες)??Ολα αυτα τα νιωθουμε,δεν ειναι του μυαλου μας,δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να καθομαι να λεω οτι εχω συνεχεια πονακια στην καρδια,αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχα....αλλα ομως εχω!Γιατι & πως δημιουργουνται αυτα????Ολη μερα νιωθω σφυξιμο στο μερος της καρδιας & το σκ..το μυαλο μου ειναι κολημενο εκει......φυσικα χωρις να λεω σε καποιον απ την οικογενεια μου τιποτα αλλα μονο εσεις μπορειτε να καταλαβετε!Τι εξηγηση υπαρχει για το οτι δεν φευγουν αυτες οι ενοχλησεις,ΑΡΑΓΕ.....??????

----------


## doan

ειναι εντελως συχνο φαινομενο να κανεις ενα σωρο εξετασεις να βγαινουν ολες πεντακαθαρες και να σου λενε οτι ειναι αγχος..αρα τι σημαινει αυτο?οτι με το αγχος,το φοβο και ολα τα υπολοιπα ολα μετατρεπονται σε ψυχοσωματικα προβλημματα.φυσικα και νιωθεις πονους στο στηθος και φυσικα εισαι υγειεστατη..δεν εισαι μονη σου..εγω τελευταια ανακαλυψα πως οντως εχω θεμα με την καρδια με εντονες αρρυθμιες,πονους,ενοχλησει ς κτλ.εφοσον αποκλεισουμε το παθολογικο..ειναι αγχος..παραλογο?τι να πω..μας εχει φαει..

----------


## anika

Εγω αυτο που σκεφτομαι συνεχεια οταν νιωθω κατι ειναι οτι τον συγκεκριμενο πονο η φοβο τον εχω νιωσει πολλες φορες και ειμαι ακομα ζωντανη αρα δεν θα πεθανω τωρα.οχι οτι με βοηθαει και πολυ ομως με ελαφρωνει λιγο.Οπως λεει και η Doan φθσικα και τα νιωθουμε ολα αυτα δεν ειναι στο μυαλο μας,οφειλονταο ομως στο μυαλο μας.Οταν σκεφτεσαι κατι συνεχζεια σου γινεται εμμονη και σου δημιουργει σωματικα συμπτωματα.Εσυ doan καλα θα κανεια να πας και σε εναν αλλο γιατρο για μια δευτερη γνωμη και να κανεις οτι σου πει.Δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο ομως δεν παυει να ειναι ενοχλητικο .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δηλαδη εσεις πιστευετε οτι με τα μικρα πονακια,σφυξιματα κτλ δεν παθαινεις κακο?Κι οταν ειναι καθημερινα?Ποτε πρεπει να ανησυχει καποιος?Ενταξει,δεν ειστε γιατροι,απλα τη γνωμη σας θελω....

----------


## anika

PANH μου σε ορθοπεδικο η ρευματολογο εχεις παει;μπορει να ειναι μυοσκελετικοι πονοι η ρευματικοι.εκτος βεβαια απο σωματοποιημενο αγχος το οποιο σου δημιουργει αυτα τα πονακια μπορει να οφειλονται και απο αλλου κατι πολυ πολυ απλο,,,Αλλα το μυαλο μας και πρωτο το δικο μου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σκεφτει οτι αυτα τα πονακια και τα σφηξιματα οφειλονται σε κατι ασημαντο αλλα σκεφτεσαι με απολυτη σιγουρια οτι προερχονατι απο ανιατες αρρωστιες απο εμφραγματα και ολα τα συναφη.Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι καλη μου αφου τα εχεις τοσο καιρο αν ηταν σιγουρα θα ειχες παθει κατι τωρα οπως και εγω το ιδιο.

----------


## orfeas92

Καλησπέρα σας!Μάλλον είμαι νέος στη παρέα...Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες έχω και εγώ διάσπαρτα πονάκια και μυικές συσπάσεις(και σύσπαση στο βλέφαρο,"πετάει το μάτι" μ που λέμε).Επίσης με πιάνει ενα μυρμιγκιαματάκι στη δεξιά μεριά του κεφαλιού,μετα το μάγουλο και πριν το αυτί,οπου αν το τρίψω,περνάει για κάποια ωρα...Είμαι 20 ετών και ανησύχησα για πολύ σοβαρές ασθένιες και έτσι πήγα σε ένα καλό νευρολόγο-ψυχίατρο ο οποίος αφού με εξέταε με το σφυράκι και κάνοντάς μου ένα "μίνι"-μη ολοκληρομένο ηλεκτρομυογράφημα μου είπε οτι είναι αγχώδης διαταραχή δίνοντάς μου ladose και xanax.Εδώ και 15 μέρες ακολουθώ την αγωγή και παρατηρώ οτι τα πονάκια μειώθηκαν,ωστόσο οι μυικές συσπάσεις συνεχίζονται σε διάφορα σηεμία του σώματος στην ίδια ένταση,ακόμα και όταν αισθάνομαι γενικά χαλαρός,πράγμα που μου δημιουργεί καμιά φορά άγχος οτι πάσχω απο κάποιο σοβαρό νευρικό νόσημα.Απ' οτι διάβασα έχετε αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια προβλήματακια και σκέφτηκα μήπως έχει κανείς παρόμοια συμπτώματα απο εδω...Ξέρετε πώς είναι....ούτε τον γιατρό δεν εμπιστεύεσαι που βλέπει χιλίαδες κόσμο και σε διαβεβαιώνει οτι δν έχεις τπτ...Όταν όμως επιμένουν τα συμπτώματα.....τρελένεσαι και αφήνεις πίσω τη ζωή σου...Δεν θα πάω καλά στις σπουδές μου,νοιώθω οτι δν ζώ τη στιγμή,οτι είναι σα να βλέπω ταινία κλπ κλπ..τα ξέρετε και καλύτερα απο εμένα... :-/

----------


## anika

Καλημερα,αυτο πεταγμα στο ματι που γραφεις το ειχα για ενα διαστημα καθε μερα.Οπως επισης το μυρμιγκιασμα στο κεφαλι το εχω ακομα και τωρα πολυ συχνα.Ειχα παει και εγω σε νευρολογο και μου ειχε πει τα ιδια.Ολα αυτα οπως σου ειπε και ο γιατρος ειναι συμπτωματα αγχωδους διαταραχης.Θα περασουν απο μονα τους οταν δουν οτι δεν τους δινεις τη σημασια που θελουν.Μην ανυσηχεις δεν εχεις κατι σοβαρο απλα υποσεινηδειτα αγχωνεσαι παραπανω απο οτι πρεπει και ο οργανισμος σου σου μιλαει να σου πει ,βαλε φρενο ,χαλαρωσε γιατι με ζοριζεις.

----------


## doan

( το εκλέψα και το εβαλα εδω)

Οταν η αρρωστια γινεται το καταφυγιο του ανθρωπου. 





Από την Τριανταφυλλιά Χαρίλα, Ψυχολόγο, MSc Εργασιακή Υγεία, Ειδίκευση στη Συστημική – Οικογενειακή Ψυχοθεραπεία

Η «υγεία» στις μέρες μας
Για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους σήμερα, η υγεία θεωρείται υπόθεση του σώματος, η αποκατάσταση της υγείας αφορά στην απλή απομάκρυνση των συμπτωμάτων και η «θεραπεία» επέρχεται όταν «η τιμή» βρίσκεται στα «φυσιολογικά όρια».

Γιατί αρρωσταίνουμε;
Η αρρώστια αιτιολογείται από τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους με πολλούς τρόπους: φταίει η μοίρα, η άδικη ζωή, ο Θεός, μπορεί ακόμη να πάρει και τη μορφή της τιμωρίας «εξ ουρανού». Σαν να υπάρχει η ανάγκη του ανθρώπου να εναποθέσει την ευθύνη της ασθένειας του τόσο έξω και τόσο μακριά, ώστε η εμφάνιση και η έκβαση της αρρώστιας να μην τον αφορά και να μην ορίζεται από τον ίδιο. Εάν όμως ο άνθρωπος δεν φέρει ο ίδιος προσωπική ευθύνη για την ασθένειά του, η θεραπεία θα είναι μόνο προσωρινή. Η προσωπική ευθύνη συνάδει με τις αντιλήψεις και τις στάσεις του έχει διαμορφώσει ο καθένας απέναντι στην υγεία, την ασθένεια και τελικά απέναντι στην ίδια τη ζωή.

Η «σωτήρια» εμφάνιση της αρρώστιας
Είναι πολλές οι καταστάσεις της ζωής που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν τον άνθρωπο να έχει την ανάγκη της αρρώστιας και η εμφάνισή της να είναι σωτήρια.

Κάποιες φορές στη ζωή μας είναι τόσο έντονο το αίσθημα του αδιεξόδου και του μάταιου, ώστε αισθανόμαστε την ανάγκη της αρρώστιας ως μιας έστω και προσωρινής διεξόδου. Άλλες φορές τα εμπόδια που εμφανίζονται μπροστά μας είναι συνεχή, οι προσπάθειες μας για προχώρημα όλο και πιο δύσκολες και επώδυνες, ο αγώνας διαρκής και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έρχονται κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή τους αντιμέτωποι με τέτοια συναισθήματα και τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Η στιγμή αυτή είναι πολύ κρίσιμη, γιατί φέρει τον άνθρωπο μπροστά σε δυο επιλογές: παραίτηση από τη ζωή που συνεπάγεται την ανάγκη της αρρώστιας ή επιθυμία ζωής.

Σε ανθρώπους που αισθάνονται απειλημένοι, ευάλωτοι, κουρασμένοι και αδύναμοι να αντιμετωπίζουν τη ζωή, η αρρώστια προσφέρει ένα πολύτιμο καταφύγιο. Είναι τότε που αναζητούν ένα γερό χαρτί για να παραιτηθούν, για να πάψουν να παλεύουν. Είναι τότε που η αρρώστια ωφελεί τον ασθενή και μπορεί να γίνει σωτηρία.

Ο άρρωστος, του οποίου η επιθυμία για ζωή είναι πολύ αδύνατη σε μια δύσκολη κατάσταση, είναι σχεδόν πάντοτε ένας άνθρωπος που η επιθυμία να ζήσει ήταν αδύνατη και πριν αρρωστήσει. Του είναι πιο εύκολο, οικείο και «ευχάριστο» να μιλά για ανεπίλυτα προβλήματα και για το δύσκολο που ζει καθημερινά χωρίς πολλές φορές να μπορεί να μοιραστεί κάτι όμορφο. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έχουν ανάγκη και επιθυμία ταυτόχρονα να ακούν το ψέμα ότι πάσχουν από κάποια σωματική αρρώστια, γιατί αυτό τους απαλλάσσει από την προσωπική ευθύνη να ορίσουν οι ίδιοι τη ζωή και την ασθένειά του και από την ανάγκη να κάνουν κάποιες αλλαγές στη ζωή τους και στις σχέσεις τους.

Ασθένεια & υγεία
Μια ασθένεια δεν ξεκινά με την εμφάνιση κάποιων συμπτωμάτων και δεν τελειώνει με την απομάκρυνσή τους. Η αποκατάσταση της υγείας δεν αντιστοιχεί μόνο στην καλή σωματική υγεία και τις «καθαρές» εξετάσεις.

Η ποιότητα της ζωής, η ποιότητα και ο χαρακτήρας των σχέσεων με τους ανθρώπους, η καλή φροντίδα του εαυτού τηρώντας κάποιους κανόνες συμπεριφοράς σε σχέση με τον ύπνο, την τροφή, την άσκηση και τα φάρμακα, αλλά κυρίως η την επιλογή υγιών αξιών διαμορφώνουν μια γενικότερη αντίληψη και στάση απέναντι στη ζωή, απέναντι στην υγεία, απέναντι στην αρρώστια.

Ασθενείς που δεν επιτρέπουν στον εαυτό τους να ορίζονται από τα συμπτώματά τους, τους πόνους τους, τις αρρώστιες τους είναι πολύ πιο υγιείς από ανθρώπους, οι οποίοι δεν υποφέρουν από κάποια σωματική ασθένεια.

----------


## anika

Καλημερα ,ηθελα να ρωτησω υπαργει αραγε καποιος που επαθε κατι την ωρα πανικου η αλλης κρισης;κατι παθολογικο;Ας πουμε την ωρα εκεινη που αισθανομαστε πονους δυσφορια ταχυκαρδια και ολα τα συναφη επαθε καποιος εμφραγμα ,λιποθυμια η κατι αλλο;ειναι δηλαδη τοσο αθωα ολα αυτα που φοβομαστε οτι θα παθουμε;

----------


## anika

ΟΙ εξετασεις που χρειαζονται για να δει καποιος γιατρος εαν η καρδια λειτουργει σωστα ειναι καρδιογραφημα και υπερηχο;Δεν πρεπει να κανουμε και τεστ κοπωσεως ας πουμε;ξερει καποιος να μου πει;

----------


## Fleur

Παιδιά σας διαβασα όλους πολύ πολύ προσεκτικά. Είμαι υποχόνδρια εδω και περιπου 2 χρόνια. Οταν ξεκινησε αυτή η ιστορία ήμουν ενας ανθρωπος (ετσι πιστευα), δυνατός, γελαστός και χωρίς άγχος...τωρα όμως που κοιταζω πισω ανακαλυπτω οτι απο μικρο παιδι ειχα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα αγχους. Για να μην τα πολυλογω, ξεκινησα με πονοκεφαλους , μουδιασματα σε ποδια, παιξιμο στο μάτι, στο στόμα, πόνο στο στήθος και ακόμα δεκαδες για να μην πω χιλιαδες συμπτωματα. Φυσικα σε ολα αυτα "συμμαχος" το διαδικτυο που με "αποτρέλλανε"...Η διαγνωση που εκανε ο πρωτος νευρολογος που πηγα ήταν αγχωδης διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου. Αρνηθηκα να το πιστεψω...εγω;;; ειναι της φαντασιας μου δηλαδη αυτά που εγω νιωθω;;; εκει ξεκιναει ο γολγοθας...εχω κανει (και ξανακανει) απειρες εξετασεις, αιματος, γυναικολογικες, κολονοσκοπηση, γαστροσκοπηση, μαγνητικες, υπερηχους σχεδον σε ολο μου το σωμα....το μυαλο μου με τον παραμικρο πονο ή ενοχληση πηγαινε και ακομα πηγαινει στο χειροτερο. Καταλαβα οτι ειχα προβλημα οταν πια διασταυρωνα γνωμες της ιδιας ειδικοτητας και αμφεβαλλα για την ορθοτητα τους. Ξεκινησα ladose αλλα δυστυχως μολις ενιωσα καλυτερα εκανα τη βλακεια και τα εκοψα. Δεν ολοκληρωσα την θεραπεια μου. Γι'αυτο ξαναβρισκομαι εδω. Λιγο πιο ψυχραιμη ισως, λιγο σοφοτερη αλλα στα ιδια μαυρα χαλια...στην ιδια κατασταση που ξυπνας το πρωι με σφιγμενη καρδια και στομαχι και δεν θελεις να κανεις τιποτα..και καθεσαι και αναρωτιεσαι "αν αυτή θα ειναι η ζωη απο εδω και περα;" Δεν θελω να το επιτρεψω στον εαυτο μου αυτό. Ξαναξεκινησα ladose με την παρακολουθηση του νευρολογου μου αυτή τη φορά. Φυσικα δεν με εχουν πιασει ακόμα οπως καταλαβαινετε, νιωθω καλυτερα αλλα οχι καλα, δεν εχω κλεισει καν μηνα που τα παιρνω. Σιγα σιγα θα ξεκινησω και εκεινη την ψυχοθεραπεια που με βοηθησε παλιοτερα και την αφησα και αυτή στη μεση....ευχομαι για ολους μας το καλυτερο...καταλαβαινω το μαρτυριο. Ειμαι εδω και θα το ξεπερασουμε.

----------


## doan

> ΟΙ εξετασεις που χρειαζονται για να δει καποιος γιατρος εαν η καρδια λειτουργει σωστα ειναι καρδιογραφημα και υπερηχο;Δεν πρεπει να κανουμε και τεστ κοπωσεως ας πουμε;ξερει καποιος να μου πει;


πιστευω πως οταν ο γιατρος με το καρδιογραφημα και ειδικα με τον υπερυχο εχει διαπιστωσει πως εχει να κανει με μια υγιης καρδια δεν παρχει κανενας λογος να γινει και το τεστ κοπωσεως..αυτο το κανουν καθαρα λογω ηλικιας και φυσικα εαν διαγνωσει ο γιατρος κατι ασυνηθιστο.αν κατεπαναληψη εχουν γινει υπερυχοι και ολοι ειναι φυσιολογικοτατοι δεν υπαρχει ανησυχια καμια..εγω με τοσες αρρυθμιες τη μερα και παλι μου λεει πως αν εχουμε να κανουμε με υγιης δυνατη καρδια δεν φοβομαστε.
απο κει και περα αν αισθανεσαι πως θελεις να το κανεις,καντο..ειναι μια πολυ απλη διαδικασια και θα σε κανει να ηρεμησεις πως ακομα και αν ανεβουν οι παλμοι πολυ δεν προκειται να παθεις απολυτως τιποτα..!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα ! Παιδιά αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκομαι σε κρίση πανικού! Δεν άντεξα και μπήκα σε ιατρικό site και ψάχνω για καρκίνο του μαστού.Κοντεύω να τρελαθώ. Εχω κάνει τις εξετάσεις μαστογραφία, υπέρηχογράφημα, και εξέταση από μαστολόγο ,όμως ένα σύμπτωμα που επιμένει δεν με αφήνει να ηρεμήσω.Απελπίστηκα δεν μπορώ να ζήσω την ζωή μου φυσιολογικά.......

----------


## anika

καλημερα Βιβιαν,αφου εκανες μαστογραφια γιατι ανησυχεις ακομα.η εξεταση αυτη ειναι η πιο εγκυρη για την ανευρεση ογκου ατον μαστο.Ποιο συμπτωμα γραφεις οτι δεν υποχωρει και σε εχει αγχωσει.Ξερεις αν εχει καποιος ογκο στον μαστο αν ποναει;Τι συμπτωματα υπαρχουν;Εδω και καιρο ποναω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο οχι συνεχεια.Μου ειπε ο γυνεκολογος οτι δεν ειναι κατι και δεν χρειαζεται να κανω μαστογραφια απο τωρα.εσυ ποσο χρονων εκανες την μαστογραφια;

----------


## μαρκελα

> Καλημερα ,ηθελα να ρωτησω υπαργει αραγε καποιος που *επαθε κατι* την ωρα πανικου η αλλης κρισης;*κατι παθολογικο*;Ας πουμε την ωρα εκεινη που αισθανομαστε πονους δυσφορια ταχυκαρδια και ολα τα συναφη επαθε καποιος εμφραγμα ,λιποθυμια η κατι αλλο;ειναι δηλαδη τοσο αθωα ολα αυτα που φοβομαστε οτι θα παθουμε;


Καλημέρα anika,
επειδή βλέπω συνεχείς προβληματισμού νοσοφοβίας θάθελα να πω σχετικά,
.. ότι ταυτόχρονα με το άγχος ή τον πανικό, αν είσαι πριν τα 30 οι πιθανότητες είναι λιγοτέρες να συμβεί και κάτι το παθολογικό, γιατί ο οργανισμός έχει περισσότερες άμυνες. Κανείς όμως δεν σου εγγυάται πλέον κάτι ανάλογο και για μετά τα 40 σου, τότε που οι αντιστάσεις αρχίζουν να εξασθενούν.
Γι' αυτό σκόπιμο είναι να ψάχνουμε την αιτιολογία για όλες μας τις προβληματικές καταστάσεις και να σταματάμε τις σκέψεις εκείνες, που παράγουν το άγχος, τους πανικούς(υπερβολικά άγχη) και τις φοβίες μας. 
Σε τί εξυπηρετούν άλλωστε οι νοσηρές σκέψεις; 
Το μόνο που κάνουν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι την ζωή μας δύσκολη στην παρούσα φάση και στην χειρότερη υπονομεύουν μελλοντικά την υγεία μας.
Οπωσδήποτε αν δεν καταφέρουμε με προσωπική προσπάθεια ν' αλλάξουμε τον δυσλειτουργικό τρόπο σκέψης, που επαναλαμβάνω ευθύνεται για όλα μας τα προβλήματα, με την βοήθεια ειδικού έχουμε τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να δώσουμε οριστική λύση.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

> καλημερα Βιβιαν,αφου εκανες μαστογραφια γιατι ανησυχεις ακομα.η εξεταση αυτη ειναι η πιο εγκυρη για την ανευρεση ογκου ατον μαστο.Ποιο συμπτωμα γραφεις οτι δεν υποχωρει και σε εχει αγχωσει.Ξερεις αν εχει καποιος ογκο στον μαστο αν ποναει;Τι συμπτωματα υπαρχουν;Εδω και καιρο ποναω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο οχι συνεχεια.Μου ειπε ο γυνεκολογος οτι δεν ειναι κατι και δεν χρειαζεται να κανω μαστογραφια απο τωρα.εσυ ποσο χρονων εκανες την μαστογραφια;


Καλημέρα , ειμαι 44 χρονών και από τα 39-40 κάνω μαστογραφίες. Το σύμπτωμα είναι έκκριμα από την μια θηλή σπάνια και λίγο και πόνο στο στήθος. Απο οτι μου είπε ο γιατρός έχω ινοκυστική μαστοπάθεια που είναι καλοήθης πάθηση του μαστού ,και έχει πόνο και έκκριμα σε ποσοστό 20-30%.Όμως επειδή το έκκριμα είναι και σύμπτωμα καρκίνου σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω κι εγώ αυτό. Ξέρω ακούγομαι παράλογη .σκέφτομαι διάφορα ο γιατρος δεν μου εξήγησε ποτέ τι μπορεί να ειναι το έκκριμα απλά έδειξε οτι δεν έχει σημασία. Οσο για τον πόνο που νίωθεις δίαβασα ότι η κυκλική μασταλγία δεν είναι κάτι κακό, ερχεται και φεύγει. Να είσαι καλά.............

----------


## anika

Μαρκελα μου ειμαι 32 χρονων και εχω εντονη νοσοφοβια.Προσπαθω να το παλεψω,ποτε τα καταφερνω και ποτε οχι.Εχεις δικιο σε οτι γραφεις ομως τα παιχνδια του μυαλου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα αγνοησει το σωμα...
Βιβιαν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησεις αφου σε διαβεβαιωνει ο γιατρος οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας.Εκανες τις εξετασεις σου και ειναι ολα οκ οποτε χαλαρωσε και δεξου αυτα που σου λεει ο γιατρος.Ξερω απο εμενα πως οτι και αν σου λενε οι γιατροι οτι εισαι καλα αν σου καρφωθει στο μυαλο η κακη σκεψη,τελειωσε,θα φυγει μονο αν το επιτρεψει το μυαλο σου ,οχι αν σου το πει ο καθε γιατρος.Τον Σταυρο μας να κανουμε και ο,τι ηθελε προκυψει..

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Βιβιαν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησεις αφου σε διαβεβαιωνει ο γιατρος οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας.Εκανες τις εξετασεις σου και ειναι ολα οκ οποτε χαλαρωσε και δεξου αυτα που σου λεει ο γιατρος.Ξερω απο εμενα πως οτι και αν σου λενε οι γιατροι οτι εισαι καλα αν σου καρφωθει στο μυαλο η κακη σκεψη,τελειωσε,θα φυγει μονο αν το επιτρεψει το μυαλο σου ,οχι αν σου το πει ο καθε γιατρος.Τον Σταυρο μας να κανουμε και ο,τι ηθελε προκυψει..[/QUOTE]

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους! Anika μου μια χαρά τα λες ,η λογική αυτά λέει όταν αφήνω το μυαλό μου να ξεφύγει από τον πανικό.Πολύ συχνά κάνω σενάρια που με τρελαίνουν.Βάζω μια άσχημη σκέψη στο μυαλό μου την δουλεύω όσο περναει η ώρα γίνεται βεβαιότητα και στο τέλος υποκύπτω ,μπαίνω σε διάφορα site και "επιβεβαιώνω" την αρχηκή σκέψη ότι σίγουρα έχω κάτι πολύ άσχημο και θα πεθάνω . Και το να πεθάνω δεν με τρομάζει τόσο όσο το τι θα περάσω μέχρι να ρθει η λύτρωση. Κάποτε μου είπε μια νευρολόγος ότι είναι σαν να έχω αλεργία στην γύρη και βάζω το πρόσωπό μου συνέχεια σε λουλούδια.Σκέφτομαι μήπως η ρίζα του κακού βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι από μικρή ότι κι αν έκανα δεχόμουν επίκριση και τιμωρία,ένιωθα πάντα ενοχές και πίστευα ότι μου αξίζει να υποφέρω. Γενικά ένιωθα ότι δεν μου αξίζει να περνώ καλά και ειχα πολύ χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Και λεεω μήπως το να υποφέρω από νοσοφοβία οφείλεται εκεί. Αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία ας γράψει σας παρακαλώ. Καλή εβδομάδα....

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μαρκελα μου ειμαι 32 χρονων και εχω εντονη νοσοφοβια.Προσπαθω να το παλεψω,ποτε τα καταφερνω και ποτε οχι.Εχεις δικιο σε οτι γραφεις ομως τα παιχνδια του μυαλου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα αγνοησει το σωμα..


Καλημέρα anika,
..και πάλι όμως θα σε ρωτήσω ευθέως. Αξίζει να υπονομεύεις την υγεία σου-ήδη είσαι 32 ετών-με τις φοβικές σκέψεις σου, αυξάνοντας έτσι τις πιθανότητες να προκαλέσεις ασθένεια μετά τα 40?? Κι αυτό συμβαίνει, γιατί η διαρκής απασχόληση του νου 
*"έχω κάτι ή θα πάθω κάτι.."*, προκαλεί έντονο στρεσάρισμα του εγκεφάλου, αλλά και του οργανισμού κι έτσι διαταράσσονται οι ρυθμιστικές ικανότητές του κι αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες εμφάνισης παθολογικών προβλημάτων κατά την μέση ηλικία.
Σταμάτα αμέσως αυτού του είδους τις σκέψεις. Μην τις θεωρείς αθώες, είναι επικίνδυνες για σένα, αλλά και για τον οποιονδήποτε!  :Smile:

----------


## anika

Καλημερα ,Μαρκελα μου το ξερω οτι ειναι επικινδυνες αυτες οι σκεψεις για μενα ,μπορει τωρα να ειμαι καλα ομως αν συνεχισω να σκεφτομαι ετσι κατι θα παθω, δεν μπορει.Την Τεταρτη εχω ραντεβου σε καντρο ψυχικης υγειας στην περιοχη μου και εχω ελπιδες οτι θα με βοηθησουν εκει να βγω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο των καταστροφικων σκεψεων,Βιβιαν και εγω στην παιδικη μου ηλικια με εκανε συγκεκριμενα ο πετερας μου και αισθανομουν απιστευτες ενοχες,ποτε δεν ημουν καλη για κατι.Δεν νομιζω ομως οτι η νοσοφοβια οφειλεται εκει,δεν ειμαι ομως και σιγουρη.Πιστευω οτι το να αποκτας τετοιες σκεψεις και ολα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα επηρεαζονται ναι μεν απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια και ποση ασφαλεια εχεις αισθανθει ως παιδι,αλλα δεν οφειλονται καθαρα εκει.Ολα αυτα ειναι ξεσπασμα του οργανισμου για να καταλαβουμε οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ..σε καντρο ψυχικης υγειας στην περιοχη μου και εχω ελπιδες οτι θα με βοηθησουν εκει να βγω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο των καταστροφικων σκεψεων...


..οι καταστροφικές σκέψεις όπως τις λες, αντιμετωπίζονται και με γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία.
Είναι σύντομη σαν θεραπεία, σε σχέση μ' άλλου είδους προσεγγίσεις κι ως εκ τούτου πιο οικονομική.

----------


## anika

Αν ξεκινησω συνεδριες στο κεντρο ψυχικης υγεις θα ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα νομιζω 5 ευρω κοστιζει η καθε συνεδρια.Ο,τι μου πουν θα ακολουθησω χωρις αλλη σκεψη,το εχω αφησει πολυ καιρο τωρα και δεν παει αλλο.Κουραστηκα τοσο πολυ καο αντοχες εχω ελαχιστες να το παλευω ολομοναχη.Αυτο που γραφεις για τη γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια το εχω ακουσει και εγω.Μακαρι να εφαρμοσω αυτη την μεθοδο ..

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

> Καλημέρα anika,
> ..και πάλι όμως θα σε ρωτήσω ευθέως. Αξίζει να υπονομεύεις την υγεία σου-ήδη είσαι 32 ετών-με τις φοβικές σκέψεις σου, αυξάνοντας έτσι τις πιθανότητες να προκαλέσεις ασθένεια μετά τα 40?? Κι αυτό συμβαίνει, γιατί η διαρκής απασχόληση του νου 
> *"έχω κάτι ή θα πάθω κάτι.."*, προκαλεί έντονο στρεσάρισμα του εγκεφάλου, αλλά και του οργανισμού κι έτσι διαταράσσονται οι ρυθμιστικές ικανότητές του κι αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες εμφάνισης παθολογικών προβλημάτων κατά την μέση ηλικία.
> Σταμάτα αμέσως αυτού του είδους τις σκέψεις. Μην τις θεωρείς αθώες, είναι επικίνδυνες για σένα, αλλά και για τον οποιονδήποτε!


 Μαρκέλα διαβάζοντας αυτο που λες σκέφτομαι ότι είναι σωστό και μου χτυπάει το καμπανάκι του κινδύνου ,να σταματήσω αυτές τις σκέψεις όμως παράλληλα μου προκαλουν και φόβο για το ενδεχόμενο να προκαλέσω ασθένεια κάνοντας αυτές τις σκεψεις . Τις τελευταίες μέρες είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, κοντέυω να τρελαθώ.....

----------


## anika

καλημερα σε ολους,Βιβιαν και εγω το σκεφτομαι ετσι.Οτι αν φοβαμαι κατι τοσο πολυ τελικα θα το παθω.Δεν ξερω ομως εχει παθει καποιος κατι που φοβοταν;Και δεν εννοω σωματικα συμπτωματα οπως ταχυκαρδια ,ζαλαδα ποναλακια ,αλλα κατι πιο σημαντικο.Τι εχεις τις τελευταιες μερες και εισαι σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση;

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

> καλημερα σε ολους,Βιβιαν και εγω το σκεφτομαι ετσι.Οτι αν φοβαμαι κατι τοσο πολυ τελικα θα το παθω.Δεν ξερω ομως εχει παθει καποιος κατι που φοβοταν;Και δεν εννοω σωματικα συμπτωματα οπως ταχυκαρδια ,ζαλαδα ποναλακια ,αλλα κατι πιο σημαντικο.Τι εχεις τις τελευταιες μερες και εισαι σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση;


Καλημέρα σε όλους. Αnika δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει για μένα ,συνοπτικά σου λέω έχω υποχονδρίαση, νοσοφοβία ή πως αλλιώς να πω αυτό που παθαίνω,και με ένα κλικ του μυαλού αρχίζω τις νοσηρές σκέψεις και τρελαίνομαι. Το έπαθα πριν 4μιση χρόνια έχω πάει σε νευρολόγο ,σε ψυχίατρο,σε ψυχολόγο και την Δευτέρα άχω ραντεβού με άλλη ψυχίατρο - η τελευταία πέθανε από ca μαστού-από αυτό που μου έχει κολλήσει τώρα δηλαδή..τις τελευταιές μέρες μου έχει γίνει εμμονή ,ψάχνω στα ιατρικά site στέλνω email ρωτώντας για το πρόβλημα μου και κρέμομαι όλη μέρα στο pc περιμένοντας απάντηση. H ζωή μου καμία ποιότητα...απλά δεν ζω...περιμένω τα άσχημα νέα ...Σε κάποιες αναλαμπές του μυαλού ξεκαθαρίζει λίγο το τοπίο ,φεύγει το μαύρο πέπλο που σκεπάζει τα πάντα όμως έιναι για πολύ λίγο ,ξαναβουλίαζω δεν θέλω τίποτα μόνο να πάρω τα χάπια μου και να είμαι στο σπίτι ή στο κρεβάτι μου..Είναι ζωή αυτή???????

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μαρκέλα διαβάζοντας αυτο που λες σκέφτομαι ότι είναι σωστό και μου χτυπάει το καμπανάκι του κινδύνου ,να σταματήσω αυτές τις σκέψεις όμως παράλληλα μου προκαλουν και φόβο για το ενδεχόμενο να προκαλέσω ασθένεια κάνοντας αυτές τις σκεψεις . Τις τελευταίες μέρες είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, κοντέυω να τρελαθώ.....


BIBIAN,
χαλάρωσε. Όλο αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί ο φόβος για ασθένεια, δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο παρά υπερβολική "δόση" του φυσιολογικού 
φόβου του θανάτου-δεν ήθελα να στο πω, αλλά στο λέω τώρα!-κι ο φόβος αυτός έχει σαν αίτιο το γεγονός, ότι η καθημερινότητά
σου δεν σε γεμίζει, δεν σ' ευχαριστεί και δεν σ' ικανοποιεί! Μήπως ν' αρχίσεις να βλέπεις προς την κατεύθυνση του να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα, που να δίνουν χαρά και δημιουργικότητα π.χ. αξιοποίηση των χόμπυ σου, συλλογική προσφορά κ.λπ. ?  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

> BIBIAN,
> χαλάρωσε. Όλο αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί ο φόβος για ασθένεια, δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο παρά υπερβολική "δόση" του φυσιολογικού 
> φόβου του θανάτου-δεν ήθελα να στο πω, αλλά στο λέω τώρα!-κι ο φόβος αυτός έχει σαν αίτιο το γεγονός, ότι η καθημερινότητά
> σου δεν σε γεμίζει, δεν σ' ευχαριστεί και δεν σ' ικανοποιεί! Μήπως ν' αρχίσεις να βλέπεις προς την κατεύθυνση του να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα, που να δίνουν χαρά και δημιουργικότητα π.χ. αξιοποίηση των χόμπυ σου, συλλογική προσφορά κ.λπ. ?


 Μαρκέλα, 
γιατί μου λες δεν "δεν ήθελα να στο πω αλλά ο φόβος για ασθένεια είναι η υπερβολική δόση φόβου του θανάτου?" Κι εγώ έτσι το ερμηνεύω αλλά ψάχνω τι είναι αυτό που μου προκάλεσε όλο αυτό? Μήπως το ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν στην ηλικία των 40 ,΄οπου έκανα μια αναδρομή και είδα ότι δεν έκανα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολύτως για μένα ,οτι άφηνα τους άλλους να με πληγώνουν ,τους έδινα χώρο να απλώνονται, και κατάντησα όπως μου είπε μια γιατρός σκουπιδοντενεκές όπου ρίχνουν όλοι τα απορρίματά τους! Πράγματι η καθημερινότητα μου δεν με ευχαριστεί και δεν έχω την δύναμη να κάνω κάτι, ο χρόνος γλυστράει μεσα από τα χέρια μου νιώθω ότι δεν προλαβαίνω και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα! Σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις. Να είσαι καλά....

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μαρκέλα, 
> γιατί μου λες δεν "δεν ήθελα να στο πω αλλά ο φόβος για ασθένεια είναι η υπερβολική δόση φόβου του θανάτου?" Κι εγώ έτσι το ερμηνεύω αλλά ψάχνω τι είναι αυτό που μου προκάλεσε όλο αυτό? Μήπως το ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν στην ηλικία των 40 ,΄οπου έκανα μια αναδρομή και είδα ότι δεν έκανα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολύτως για μένα ,οτι άφηνα τους άλλους να με πληγώνουν ,τους έδινα χώρο να απλώνονται, και κατάντησα όπως μου είπε μια γιατρός σκουπιδοντενεκές όπου ρίχνουν όλοι τα απορρίματά τους! Πράγματι η καθημερινότητα μου δεν με ευχαριστεί και δεν έχω την δύναμη να κάνω κάτι, ο χρόνος γλυστράει μεσα από τα χέρια μου νιώθω ότι δεν προλαβαίνω και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα! Σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις. Να είσαι καλά....


Σ' ευχαριστώ Βίβιαν,
έχω αντίρρηση όμως σ' αυτό που λες περί δύναμης.. Έχεις δύναμη, μέσα σου τόση, όση δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς!
Απλά, τώρα ήρθε κι η ώρα πλέον να δώσεις χρόνο και σε σένα για να την ανακαλύψεις. Αν δεν το κάνεις εσύ, που σε ξέρεις,
μην περιμένεις να το κάνει για σένα, κανείς άλλος. Άφησε το νοσηρό κομμάτι του εγώ, που σε τραβάει πίσω και ξεκίνα 
με μικρά βήματα να γνωρίσεις τον πραγματικό εαυτό σου, αυτόν που θέλει να ζει με πληρότητα.  :Smile:

----------


## anika

Ολοι μας εχουμε απιστευτη δυναμη μεσα μας , μπορουμε να καταφερουμε πολλα τα οποια ουτε που τα φανταζομασταν.Πολλες φορες δεν σκεφτομαστε,απορω πως αντεξα τοτε,που βρηκα ττη δυναμη να κανω κατι τετοιο.Αυτη η δυναμη που κρυβεται μεσα μας συνηθως μας βγαινει οταν εναι μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα,οταν δεν υπαρχουν αλλα περιθωρια κια πρεπει να κανουμε κατι .Οταν βρισκομαστε σε μια κατασταση ιδια για χρονια οπως με τα ψυχολογκα μας ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βγει αυτη η δυναμη ενα ωραιο πρωι.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ολοι μας εχουμε απιστευτη δυναμη μεσα μας , μπορουμε να καταφερουμε πολλα τα οποια ουτε που τα φανταζομασταν.Πολλες φορες δεν σκεφτομαστε,απορω πως αντεξα τοτε,που βρηκα ττη δυναμη να κανω κατι τετοιο.Αυτη η δυναμη που κρυβεται μεσα μας συνηθως μας βγαινει οταν εναι μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα,οταν δεν υπαρχουν αλλα περιθωρια κια πρεπει να κανουμε κατι .Οταν βρισκομαστε σε μια κατασταση ιδια για χρονια οπως με τα ψυχολογκα μας ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βγει αυτη η δυναμη ενα ωραιο πρωι.


Καλημέρα anika,
είναι πολύ σημαντική όμως ξέρεις κι αυτή η συνειδητοποίηση, που κάνουμε, με το να δεχόμαστε δηλ., 
ότι εμείς μπορούμε να γίνουμε σιγά-σιγά η λύση των προβλημάτων μας!  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, παιδιά ύστερα από τόσο καιρό αποφάσισα επιτέλους να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.Μου είπε πάνω κάτω αυτά που λέμε εδώ ,ότι στην ουσία φοβάμαι να ζήσω και όλα ήταν αποτέλεσμα χρόνιου στρεσ και πίεσης. Το μόνο που ρώτησα ήταν αν όντως φοβούμενη μην αρρωστήσω τελικά πάθω αυτό που φοβάμαι. Δεν συμφώνησε ίσα ίσα μου είπε οτι το να μιλάς για αυτό που σε βασανίζει εκτονωνεσαι,ενώ αν το κρατάς μέσα σου σου κάνει κακό. Μου είπε να συνεχίσω την αγωγή με zolotrin -zanax και βλέπουμε. Kαι μακριά από ιατρικά site στο ιντερνετ θα με τρελάνουν . Αυτά για μένα ,εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά μου κάνει καλό, που σας γράφω ,νιώθω ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που με καταλαβαίνουν....καλό σας βράδυ....

----------


## μυρτω93

κάλησπερα σε ολους..εγω δεν ξερω αν εχω αρρωστοφοβια αλλα το τελευταιο μηνα περασα απο αρκετους καρδιολογους και 2φορες πηγα στα επειγοντα..εχω πολλες εκτακτες κοιλιακες συστολες καθε μερα και νομιζω οτι θα παθει κατι η καρδια μου..ωστοσο οι γιατροι επιμενουν οτι ειναι αγχος και μονο αγχος!ειναι δυνατον να δημιουργουμε τετοιο προβλημα στον ευατο μας μονοι μας? ειμαι 29χρονων και αντι να χαρω τη ζωη τρεχω απο γιατρο σε γιατρο...

----------


## μαρκελα

> κάλησπερα σε ολους..εγω δεν ξερω αν εχω αρρωστοφοβια αλλα το τελευταιο μηνα περασα απο αρκετους καρδιολογους και 2φορες πηγα στα επειγοντα..εχω πολλες εκτακτες κοιλιακες συστολες καθε μερα και νομιζω οτι θα παθει κατι η καρδια μου..ωστοσο οι γιατροι επιμενουν οτι ειναι αγχος και μονο αγχος!ειναι δυνατον να δημιουργουμε τετοιο προβλημα στον ευατο μας μονοι μας? ειμαι 29χρονων και αντι να χαρω τη ζωη τρεχω απο γιατρο σε γιατρο...


γειά σου μυρτώ,
ναι το θέμα σου είναι το συνεχές ψάξιμο, παρ' όλο που οι γιατροί το αποδίδουν στο άγχος. 
Το άγχος είναι φόβος για το άγνωστο κι έχει τις ρίζες του σε ψυχολογικές συγκρούσεις.
Ο οργανισμός για να προστατευθεί σωματοποιεί το άγχος κι έτσι εξηγείται αυτό, που σου λένε
οι γιατροί, για τις έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές. Δέξου το φόβο, αλλά σταμάτα να ψάχνεσαι πλέον!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλημέρα σε όλους,παιδιά βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση πανικού.....Εκανα μια σημαντική εξέταση που θα δείξει κακοήθεια η όχι και κοντέυω να τρελαθώ. Η πίεση μου στα ύψη το ίδιο και οι καρδιακοί παλμοί.Δεν μπορώ να αντέξω τα άσχημα αποτελέσματα με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ...

----------


## μαρκελα

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,παιδιά βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση πανικού.....Εκανα μια σημαντική εξέταση που θα δείξει κακοήθεια η όχι και κοντέυω να τρελαθώ. Η πίεση μου στα ύψη το ίδιο και οι καρδιακοί παλμοί.Δεν μπορώ να αντέξω τα άσχημα αποτελέσματα με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ...


γειά σου Βίβιαν,
είναι λογικό, όταν κάποιος υποβληθεί σε τέτοιου είδους εξέταση, να νιώθει υπερβολικό άγχος κι αγωνία. 
Είχες κάποια συμπτώματα κι έκανες εξέταση για κακοήθεια; Πάντως, σου εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

> γειά σου Βίβιαν,
> είναι λογικό, όταν κάποιος υποβληθεί σε τέτοιου είδους εξέταση, να νιώθει υπερβολικό άγχος κι αγωνία. 
> Είχες κάποια συμπτώματα κι έκανες εξέταση για κακοήθεια; Πάντως, σου εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα.


Μαρκέλα σου στέλνω πμ αλλά δεν μπορεί να ρθει έχεις πολλά αποθηκευμένα.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μαρκέλα σου στέλνω πμ αλλά δεν μπορεί να ρθει έχεις πολλά αποθηκευμένα.


Καλησπέρα Βίβιαν τώρα μπορείς να μου στείλεις πμ

----------


## Πυρρων

Καλησπερα σας. Ειμαι νεο μελος στο forum. επιτρεψτε μου να κοινοποιησω ορισμενες σκεψεις μου σχετικα με το θεμα. Νομιζω πως ο φοβος του θανατου ή της αρρωστιας δεν εντασσεται κατ' αναγκη σε ψυχολογικη διαταραχη. Ειναι ενας καθολικος φοβος. Παρολα αυτα σιγουρα δημιουργει αρκετες δυσλειτουργιες οταν εισβαλει στην καθημερινοτητα μας με τοση επιμονη. Σαφως και η ψυχολογια εχει πολλα να προσφερει σε τετοιου ειδους περιπτωσεις, ομως σκεφτηκατε ποτε να αντιμετωπισετε το θεμα φιλοσοφικα? Ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι στωικοι φιλοσοφοι θα ειχαν πολλα να πουν για το θεμα. Βασικη τους θεωρηση ηταν πως παραστάσεις προσκρούουν στις αισθήσεις μας, το αν θα επιλέξουμε όμως να συναινέσουμε σε αυτές ή όχι εξαρτάται από την έλλογη κρίση. Η γνώση μας για τον κόσμο, αλλά και για το τι επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον είναι περιορισμένη, οπότε το καλύτερο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να ακολουθούμε τις οδηγίες της φύσης. Όμως, ακόμη και αν τα πράγματα έρθουν αλλιώς από ότι νομίζαμε, τότε θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε την εξέλιξη αυτή ως τη καλύτερη δυνατή. Θα πρέπει να προσαρμοζόμαστε στα πράγματα, όχι να προσπαθούμε να προσαρμόζουμε τα πράγματα σε εμάς. Οι εξωτερικές συνθήκες όμως ποικίλουν για τον καθένα, κάποιος μπορεί να έχει περιουσία, κάποιος όχι, κάποιος μπορεί να είναι υγιής και κάποιος άλλος άρρωστος. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, οι ίδιες αυτές συνθήκες μπορούν να αλλάξουν από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, ο πλούσιος να χάσει την περιουσία του, ο υγιής την υγεία του, ο οικογενειάρχης να μείνει μόνος του κ.λ.π. Τι γίνεται τότε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Πως μπορούμε να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες; Γιατί τελικά το σημαντικότερο πράγμα εξαρτάται από εμάς: η βούληση, ο έλεγχος του πνεύματος. Τίποτε άλλο. Και αυτό δεν μπορεί κανένας να μας το αφαιρέσει. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας πει πώς να ζούμε, όποια κατάσταση και να υποφέρουμε. 
«Τώρα είναι καιρός για τον πυρετό σου, ας γίνει αυτό σωστά. Για να διψάσεις, δίψασε σωστά. Για να πεινάσεις, πείνασε σωστά. Δεν εξαρτάται από εσένα; Ποιος θα σε εμποδίσει; Ο γιατρός μπορεί βέβαια να σε εμποδίσει να πιεις, όμως δεν μπορεί να σε εμποδίσει να διψάσεις σωστά, και να φας μπορεί να σε εμποδίσει, αλλά να πεινάσεις σωστά δεν μπορεί» μας λεει ο Επικτητος. Όταν κάποιος υιοθετήσει έναν τρόπο σκέψης τέτοιο που του επιτρέπει να είναι αυτός, που από τη φύση του προσαρμόζεται στα πράγματα, και δεν προσπαθεί να προσαρμόσει τα πράγματα σε αυτόν, τότε δεν υπάρχει η σκέψη ότι δεν μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί στις απαιτήσεις του περιβάλλοντός του ή ότι πρέπει να καταβάλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια για αυτό. Παύει να αντιμάχεται τα γεγονότα που το συμβαίνουν και συμπλέει με αυτά. Ξέρει τι εξαρτάται από αυτόν και τι όχι. Θα προσπαθήσει να παίξει τον ρόλο του μέσα σε αυτή τη κατάσταση όσο καλύτερα μπορεί, χωρίς να θέλει να αλλάξει τον έκβαση του αποτελέσματος. «…γιατί κάποιος που βάλθηκε να πετύχει με το βέλος ή το ακόντιο ένα στόχο, θα έχει ως τελικό σκοπό το να κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να σημαδέψει σωστά. Το ότι θα πρέπει να κάνει τα πάντα για να πετύχει το στόχο θα είναι ο «υπέρτατος σκοπός» του, - που αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε Υπέρτατο Αγαθό στη ζωή – ενώ το να βρει το στόχο θα ήταν, όπως λέμε «προτιμητέο» αλλά όχι επιθυμητέο.» Κικέρων. Και αυτό είναι το δώρο της στωικής φιλοσοφίας στον άνθρωπο. Η συνειδητοποίηση ότι η ευτυχία βρίσκεται «μέσα» μας. Όταν αναζητούμε την ευτυχία στον «εαυτό» μας, όταν την ψάχνουμε στα πράγματα που «εξαρτώνται από εμάς» τότε είναι αδύνατο να μη τη βρούμε. Με συγχωρειτε για το μεγαλο μυνημα αλλα δεν ειναι δυνατον να συμπυκνωθει τετοια σοφια σε λιγες φρασεις...ελπιζα να βοηθησα.

----------

